#maas 2013-01-29
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy
<roaksoax> any updates on the cluster url available on the preseed for the FPI?
<bigjools> lifeless: it runs d-i but plans are afoot to use an image
#maas 2013-01-30
<roaksoax> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587462/ --> so that'd be the fix for raring localbooting
<roaksoax> bigjools: i guess we should only fix that in raring and not in maas/1.2
<bigjools> roaksoax: +1
<bigjools> on both
<roaksoax> bigjools: right but I don't know what will happen if this patch is in quantal or precise
<bigjools> roaksoax: we don't need to change them, so forget 'em ;)
<roaksoax> bigjools: the only thing is that maas 1.2 will fail to boot anything until we upload maas trunk
<roaksoax> if all goes well, it would happen next week
<bigjools> roaksoax: that's fine
<roaksoax> ok cool then
<bigjools> it's not working now, so no change there
<roaksoax> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/fix_localboot_lp1092265/+merge/145520
<roaksoax> bigjools: and this should add raring support: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587476/
<bigjools> +1
<roaksoax> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas-1.2-raring-support/+merge/145521
<roaksoax> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/raring_support/+merge/145522 (this one will update once previous fix lands)
<bigjools> roaksoax: well you can add dependent branches which makes the diff correct
<roaksoax> done
<AskUbuntu> Juju cannot deploy services with MAAS | http://askubuntu.com/q/249350
<agaoglu> Hi people, is there a way to boot UEFI PXE with MAAS
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!! is the branch you just proposed gonna hit lp:maas/1.2?
<rvba> roaksoax: yes, I'll backport it
<roaksoax> rvba: ok cool ill wait for it cause i wanna do one last upload to raring
<roaksoax> rvba: in preparation for the TB meeting
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, ta.  I'll ping you when it's done.
<roaksoax> rvba: cool thanks
<rvba> roaksoax: the branch has landed on trunk and a backport on 1.2.
<roaksoax> rvba: awesome! thanks
<bigjools> roaksoax: hey, did you backport the apparmor stuff to precise?
#maas 2013-01-31
<roaksoax> bigjools: the fix is in the queue (still) I nagged but it was hold due to some other non-verified bugs
<roaksoax> but they were verified
<roaksoax> so they are in the queue again ready to be released
<roaksoax> so just waiting on that
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok ta.  also yui and raphael?
<roaksoax> bigjools: so we will be shipping raphael+yui with MAAS it seems
<bigjools> eugh
<roaksoax> bigjools: that's what I think
<bigjools> I thought techboard wanted them separate?
<roaksoax> bigjools: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-January/001468.html
<roaksoax> bigjools: i think I agree... even though I wanted it separated at first, its really gonna cause us less headaches
<bigjools> ok cool
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'll update the mpackaging tomorrow
<bigjools> it'll be SO nice to see this puppy finally get SRUed
<bigjools> we're going to need some upgrade instructions
<bigjools> since it won't work out the box
<roaksoax> bigjools: it should work out of the box
<roaksoax> ubt just changing a couple of things
<bigjools> roaksoax: it won't
<bigjools> unless you don't expect your dhcp to be managed
<roaksoax> bigjools: iah in dns/dhcp managed dns
<bigjools> International Association of Hydrogeologists?
<roaksoax> err i mean when there's DNS/DHCP manged by maas
<roaksoax> but when there isn't
<roaksoax> then
<roaksoax> it should be pretty straightforward
<bigjools> right
<roaksoax> anyways i'll be playing with that puppy on monday at HP
<roaksoax> so i need to get that packaging updated
<roaksoax> err
<arbit30719> can some body help me solve juju and MAAS problem : I have also posted on ask ubuntu  http://askubuntu.com/questions/249350/juju-cannot-deploy-services-with-maas
<bigjools> sarnold: is anything usefil in the debug log?
<bigjools> useful*
<bigjools> urgh
<bigjools> arbit30719: ^
<arbit30719>  
<bigjools> it sounds like something went wrong with cloud init
<arbit30719> uh I can show you the not-started juju log
<bigjools> juju debug-log
<bigjools> iirc
<arbit30719> twisted@ERROR: Unhandled error in Deferred:
<arbit30719> in /var/log/juju/machine-agen.log
<bigjools> failing that, can you see anything on the console of machine 1
<arbit30719> Traceback (most recent call last):
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 1181, in unwindGenerator
<arbit30719>     return _inlineCallbacks(None, gen, Deferred())
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 1039, in _inlineCallbacks
<arbit30719>     result = g.send(result)
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/juju/agents/base.py", line 238, in startService
<arbit30719>     yield self.connect()
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 1181, in unwindGenerator
<arbit30719>     return _inlineCallbacks(None, gen, Deferred())
<arbit30719> --- <exception caught here> ---
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 1039, in _inlineCallbacks
<bigjools> please don't paste in here
<arbit30719>     result = g.send(result)
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/juju/agents/base.py", line 208, in connect
<arbit30719>     self.config["zookeeper_servers"])
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/txzookeeper/retry.py", line 302, in connect
<arbit30719>     return self.client.connect(*args, **kw)
<arbit30719>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/txzookeeper/client.py", line 468, in connect
<arbit30719>     self._servers, callback, self._session_timeout)
<arbit30719> zookeeper.ZooKeeperException: Could not internally obtain zookeeper handle
<bigjools> ARGH
<arbit30719> ok
<arbit30719> sorry about tha
<bigjools> is its bios clock within 10 minutes of reality?
<arbit30719> I use command 'date'
<bigjools> you obviously have everything set up ok since the bootstrap node installs, so I suspect the clock on machine 1 is out of whack
<bigjools> (this is fixed in an upcoming SRU)
<arbit30719> it shows Wed Jan 30 21:06:29 EST 2013
<arbit30719> But the time zone i am located is +8
<bigjools> where are you typing "date" ?
<arbit30719> in machine 1
<bigjools> how are you logging in to it?
<arbit30719> I try to use ssh ubuntu@node-machine1
<arbit30719> But fail to use juju ssh 1
<bigjools> was that agent log above from machine 1?
<arbit30719> yep
<bigjools> hmmm I have seen this before, IIRC it's a juju bug.  I can't remember how to get past it....
<arbit30719> hmm..
<arbit30719> it already pending for 2 days  ha..
<bigjools> yeah it'll wait forever :)
<bigjools> jump on #juju-dev and let;s see if anyone is around to help
<bigjools> arbit30719: add that log to your question on askubuntu
<arbit30719> thanks =) if you can remember where you have found it
<bigjools> and point someone on the juju channel to it
<arbit30719> ok
<arbit30719> thanks for your help =)
<bigjools> no prob
<arbit30719> ha, there seems quite silence
<AskUbuntu> Maas problem on Workstation 9 | http://askubuntu.com/q/249758
<mattrae> hi guys, i'm using juju + maas. one of the machines was accidently reimaged after a charm was deployed. in order to fix that node, we destroyed the service and terminated the machine. the problem is that the maas web interface still shows the machine as being allocated
<mattrae> so juju status no longer shows the machine, but its still allocated in maas.
<mattrae> how do i get that machine back to the ready state so I can redeploy the charm?
<mattrae> we can delete a node in maas shell to remove nodes stuck in 'commissioning' but we've never tested deleting a node with maas shell that was listed as 'allocated'
<mattrae> any suggestions??
#maas 2013-02-01
<arbit_> hello all
<arbit_> exit
<roaksoax> bigjools: ping
<roaksoax> bigjools: did maas constraints work on precise (cobbler) MAAS?
<arbit_> bigjools:  hi
<AceFace1> hello all, good morning!
<AceFace1> i have a small production rack that has several services running on it; apache, ejabberd, asterisk, mysql, php, etc. I'd like to try out maas+juju in a virtual environment before deploying it on hardware. i have made a virtual network in virt-manager without dhcp so that i can serve dhcp from the provisioning node. but when i try to pxe boot a second node, it doesnt boot. alternatively i have also booted a second node with the server12.10 disk and tried use 
<roaksoax> AceFace1: it seems that you need to configure MAAS for DHCP/DNS
<roaksoax> AceFace1: though, you could let libvirt manage DHCP for you by telling it where to PXE boot from
<AceFace1> i, being the noob that i am, am mostly unfamiliar with libvirt and am using virt-manager, libvirts GUI. i just dont know how to configure it to have a tftp and boot images etc
<AceFace1> are there such options for libvirt?
<roaksoax> AceFace1: yes
<roaksoax> AceFace1: virsh net-list
<roaksoax> from the command line:
<roaksoax> virsh net-list will give you a list of networks
<roaksoax> there should be the network you created
<roaksoax> virsh net-edit <network-name>
<roaksoax> would allow you to edit it
<roaksoax> AceFace1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1598438/
<roaksoax> that a sample config
<roaksoax> i use
<roaksoax> for maas
<roaksoax> and sudo virsh net-destroy <net name> && sudo virsh net-start <net name> will allow you to apply the changes
<roaksoax> and that should be it
<AceFace1> roaksoax: thank you so much for helping me with my problem and for the config, i greatly appreciate it! im pretty excited about getting this working, thanks!
<roaksoax> AceFace1: you're welcome ;)
#maas 2013-02-03
<Peter_______> Anybody known when Maas will be included in the LTS release?
#maas 2014-01-27
<hobbyBobby> hope you guys like big files I'm uploading a 2Gb sos report
<rvba> jtv1: I'm working on fixing the DHCP config writing code so that it copes with multiple managed interfaces.
<jtv1> Great, thanks.
<jtv> rvba: O
<jtv> Ahem.  EKEYPOS
<rvba> o_O
<jtv> rvba: I'm updating ZoneGenerator to support multiple managed interfaces per nodegroup.  It may be relevant to what you're doing.
<rvba> jtv: Is it?  I'm only working on the DHCP config.  Not touching the DNS side of things.
<jtv> Ah of course.
<jtv> No worries then.\
<allenap> rvba: When I run the development Django service (make services/webapp/@run) it doesn’t /seem/ to be reading urls.py, but I don’t understand why. I can add `raise SystemExit(1)` at the module level and Django just rolls on. Any ideas?
<jtv> ...Read on demand?
<rvba> allenap: that's not what *I* see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6825715/
<rvba> allenap: btw, you remember our discussion about WithMACAddressesMixin.is_valid?  I was wrong, it's enough to populate form.errors to make the form invalid (and we actually have a test for this).
<allenap> rvba: Cool, that’s great.
<roaksoax> howdy all
<jtv> hi roaksoax
<roaksoax> allenap: so I consulted to various people and looked online, and it seems that having kmultiple setup.py's is a non standard thing to do, and that you usually should bundle verything under 1 single setup.py
<roaksoax> jtv: howdy!
<roaksoax> also *please* make sure whatever lands in trunk with new dependencies w2e are aware of
<roaksoax> to have time to package it
<roaksoax> MIR it
<roaksoax> etc
<roaksoax> we are pretty packed with work right now
<allenap> roaksoax: They’re not all in the same directory.
<allenap> roaksoax: The problem is that the setup.py at the top level does not align with a single Python package. It’s just a mess really.
<roaksoax> allenap: i think you should consult with doko on this matter, or even barry
<roaksoax> allenap: they will know better than me how you should package this in the python way
<allenap> roaksoax: Okay, fair enough.
<allenap> rvba: I’m going insane. I can do os._exit(1) at the top of urls.py and it doesn’t exit!
<jtv> strace | grep urls.py?
<jtv> Maybe you're just in the wrong directory or something.
<rvba> allenap: looks like one of those cases where a stale .pyc is used instead…
<jtv> rvba: is the DHCP change working out OK?
<rvba> jtv: looks okay so far, but I'm not done yet and I'll also build a package and give it a spin in the lab to make sure it still works with only one managed interface.
<jtv> rvba: an easy way to check that might be to diff the resulting configurations.
<tomixxx> hi, i have set dhcp settings and reboot my maas-server and now i get an "internal server error" when i try to open 10.0.0.9/MAAS
<tomixxx> any ideas
<tomixxx> ?
<tomixxx> noone? :(
<rvba> tomixxx: please have a look at the logs in /var/log/maas and /var/log/apache2/*.log to see if you can find details about the error.
<tomixxx> kk
<tomixxx> in celery-region.log: i get Consumer: Connection Error : [Errno101] network is unreachable. trying again in 32 seconds...
<rvba> Looks like a connectivity problem.
<tomixxx> i have set the dhcp settings, oh and the network card interface is another one
<tomixxx> and in /var/log/apache2 i get : error: Network is unreachable
<tomixxx> do i need an active internet conneciton for maas?
<tomixxx> because in my current setup, i have NO internet !
<tomixxx> only a private network
<rvba> Well, you need access to internet, either directly or through a proxy.
<rvba> You need to download all the install images.
<rvba> And the nodes need internet access to fetch the packages they need.
<tomixxx> damn
<tomixxx> i mean i have two network interface cards in my maas server
<tomixxx> one is connected to the nodes in ne maas-network and the other to my uni-network
<tomixxx> i dont know if one of the cards does not work...
<BjornT> hi. i'm having an issue that sometimes when i juju deploy in a maas environment, cloud-init fails to execute the part-001 script. i couldn't see any other error message than error code 3, think. is this a known issue?
<rvba> BjornT: I don't think it's a known issue, could you please file a bug describing the issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug)?  (make sure you include the result of running 'sudo maas dumpdata metadataserver.NodeCommissionResult' as an attachment to the bug.)
<BjornT> rvba: sure. does it matter that i manually ran the script, which made the setup continue? i.e. will the NodeCommissionResult be different because of that?
<rvba> BjornT: Do you mean that you ran the commissioning scripts manually?
<BjornT> rvba: yes, i looked at which script cloud-init tried to run (/var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/part-001) and ran it to see whether it would tell me how it failed. except that it succeeded that time.
<rvba> BjornT: right, so the NodeCommissionResult table should contain the output the script when it failed.
<rvba> the output *of* the script
<BjornT> rvba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1273296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273296 in MAAS "cloud-init sometimes fails to run the part-001 script" [Undecided,New]
<rvba> BjornT: Ta
<bigjools_> BjornT, rvba: correct me if I'm wrong, but Bjorn is talking about cloud init, not commissioning scripts?
<bigjools_> hey BjornT BTW :)
#maas 2014-01-28
<hobbyBobby> got a problem trying to get dns working with vms if anyone is willing to help
<hobbyBobby> wow im daft
<BjornT> bigjools_: hi :) i don't know the terminlogy, but i'm talking about cloud-init for sure. i'm not sure what the part-001 script is called, though, that cloud-init tries to run, but that one seems to be coming from maas at least.
<bigjools_> hey BjornT!
<bigjools_> BjornT: juju gives it to MAAS to feed to cloud-init
<bigjools_> AFAIK
<bigjools_> assuming you're deploying a node?
<BjornT> bigjools_: yes, i am.
<bigjools_> BjornT: all of the maas commissioning scripts start with a number, like 01-lshw
<BjornT> bigjools_: so this is most likely a bug with juju, and not maas?
<bigjools_> BjornT: almost certainly
<bigjools_> BjornT: where are you seeing the failure?
<bigjools_> and can you show me a log?
<BjornT> bigjools_: i would show you the log, except that when i ran the script manually it succeeded, and the log got rewritten. i'm seeing this when deploying on garage maas. i haven't run into this issue when deploying to vms.
<bigjools_> BjornT: how do you know it fails normally?
<BjornT> bigjools_: looking at juju status and noticing that one machine is stuck in pending for a long time. then i ssh in and check the logs. i'm going to redeploy now to see if i can reproduce it.
<bigjools_> ok thanks
<BjornT> bigjools_: btw, you don't know a way of speeding up the bootstrap process? it takes something like 7 minutes to download and upload all the tools.
<bigjools_> BjornT: fraid not, that's all in juju's hands
<bigjools_> assuming you're using the fast installer on maas?
<BjornT> bigjools_: yes
<bigjools_> it was quicker int he Python juju days :)
<bigjools_> *cough*
<rvba> jtv: I wonder if each subnet shouldn't include a reference to the interface where it should be "offered" (in the DHCP config).
<rvba> jtv: I found traces of such a config and it seems to work (i.e. the DHCP server starts) but I can't find a proper mention of this in the documentation.
<jtv> rvba: so basically the server might or might not be ignoring that interface spec?
<rvba> jtv: yeah.
<jtv> rvba: I have no idea how dhcpd decides which interface to serve what on...
<rvba> jtv: It expects the NICs to have fixed IP addresses and then matches subnets to interfaces based on network membership.
<jtv> Doesn't sound as if the interface config really helps then...
<rvba> jtv: well, adding the "interface <itf>" statement inside the subnet declaration is a way to override this behavior.
<rvba> That's my guess.
<rvba> But I can't find proper documentation for this :/.
<jtv> Sounds sensible — any particular reason to worry about it?
<jtv> I have a few physical machines here, so I could experiment in the evening if it helps.
<jtv> (Much better if you can _see_ that nobody's doing anything clever inbetween)
<rvba> If you have machines with multiple NICs, I'd be happy if you could test this.
<jtv> I have one, yes.
<jtv> Two NICs.
<jtv> I'm thinking: install dhcpd there, configure with whatever you dictate, hook up to two client machines, see that they get DCHP addresses each on their own network.
<rvba> Sounds good.
<BjornT> bigjools_: i've attached the cloud-init log and the part-001 of a failing node to the bug
<bigjools_> cheers
<rvba> Hi BjornT, sorry I misguided you yesterday, I thought you were having a problem commissioning a node.  Looks like the problem happens further down the deployment process.
<BjornT> rvba: no worries. do you need the maas logs as well?
<rvba> BjornT: let me have a look at the documents you just posted.
<rvba> jtv: that's an example config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831026/
<jtv> rvba: OK, I can test that sometime after the call.
<rvba> jtv: cool, thank you.
<rvba> jtv: err, this version contains the "interface <>" statements: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831032/
<jtv> OK
<rvba> BjornT: the script in question downloads stuff from MAAS (curtin's install image) so attaching /var/log/apache2/* and /var/log/maas/maas.log to the bug might help us see if there is a problem on MAAS' side.
<BjornT> rvba: done
<rvba> Ta
<BjornT> rvba: do you know if there's some way of making the part-001 script show more debug information, to see where it fails?
<rvba> BjornT: (sorry, was otp) I think this script is generated by curtin so it's not obvious how to do this, let me look into it…
<rvba> jtv: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/dhcp-multiple-intf/+merge/203325
<jtv> OK
<jtv> By the way, I do see another way of checking for clashing networks, using IPSet, but if anything it looks _more_ complicated than what I had in mind.
<rvba> smoser: Hi, could you please have a look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1273296 ?  Maybe you'll be able to help us debug the problem.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273296 in MAAS "cloud-init sometimes fails to run the part-001 script" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<smoser> rvba, cloud-init ran the program.
<smoser> thats clear in the log, and it prints WARNING that it failed to run it.
<smoser> Jan 28 08:34:13 maas-1-16 [CLOUDINIT] util.py[WARNING]: Failed running /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/part-001 [3]
<rvba> smoser: right, but we can't figure out *why*.  Also, BjornT ran the script manually a second time and this time it worked…
<smoser> i think you probably have output of the command when it ran in /var/log/cloud-init-output.log
<smoser> (which wasn't collected)
<rvba> BjornT: ^ (Not sure you still have the node available to get this log file…)
<smoser> bah.
<smoser> this is from garage maas
<smoser> i wouldn't trust the maas installation on that system.
<smoser> or curtin installation
<smoser>   # smoser disable growpart as it is causing mount issues
<smoser>   # the issue is really teh partition table writing (due to > 2TB disks)
<smoser> (thats a comment in the part-001)
<rvba> ugh
<smoser> there are local changes there.
<smoser> its quite possible there *is* a bug though.
<smoser> the good thing about being garage maas is that i can see console logs.
<BjornT> rvba, smoser: there was no cloud-init-output.log, iirc. the node isn't running anymore, but i can try to reproduce it.
<tomixxx> hi, matsubara or jtv online?
<tomixxx> if i connect to the maas server via 10.0.0.9/MAAS/ i get "internal server error" in the browser
<tomixxx> however, directly after booting the server, i could connect to the web-interface
<tomixxx> log says : "scheduling error: couldnt apply scheduled task report-boot-images: [Errno 113] no route to host
<tomixxx> and after this, the system shut down
<tomixxx> my network config is like the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6762617
<smoser> ok. so if there wasn't a /var/log/cloud-inti-output.log, then that is a bug in maas that it should send that cloud-config.
<smoser> we sould fix that.
<tomixxx> so i have two interfaces
<tomixxx> one connects me to the university-network, the other one connects to me to my switch which connects to other nodes
<tomixxx> can someone help me please?
<tomixxx> i guess this is because the server tries to download the images but cannot connect to the internet
<tomixxx> ?
<jtv> Hi tomixxx.  I don't _think_ it's that...  It looks more like a problem when the region controller tries to order the cluster controller(s) to report what images they have downloaded.
<tomixxx> hi jtv :-)
<jtv> But that shouldn't interfere with the web app.
<jtv> The server will try to download the images, yes, and that will fail if there's no internet...  but it shouldn't cause this.  :/
<jtv> It's not the proxy again?
<jtv> Because the cluster controller(s) will try to download the images through the proxy running on the region controller.
<tomixxx> i dont know, but immadietaly after rebooting, i could enter the maas-web-interface
<tomixxx> a minute later, "internal server error" occured
<jtv> Any tracebacks in the apache logs?
<smoser> BjornT, could you open a bug stating that there is no /var/log/cloud-init-output.log during install phase.
<tomixxx> jtv: raise.sockeet.error, msg \r\n error: [Errno 113] no route to host
<tomixxx> jtv: is the last entry
<jtv> But no context about where that error happened?
<tomixxx> jtv: client 127.0.0.1
<tomixxx> jtv: the whole message is written as follow: "[error] [client 127.0.0.1] raise socket.error, msg ..."
<tomixxx> ah ok, i see what u mean
<tomixxx> jtv: last recent call
<tomixxx> File "/usr/share/maas/sgi.py", line 30, in <module>
<BjornT> smoser: bug 1273705
<ubot5> bug 1273705 in MAAS "No cloud-init-output.log during install phase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273705
<smoser> rvba, it'd seem to get that fixed, we just ened to modify contrib/preseeds_v2/curtin_userdata
<smoser> i *think*
<jtv> tomixxx: I guess wsgi.py, not sgi.py?
<smoser> to add
<smoser> output: {all: '| tee -a /var/log/cloud-init-output.log'}
<tomixxx> jtv: yes, sorry
<jtv> tomixxx: that's the very top level...  It's not a full traceback?
<tomixxx> jtv: yes, should i post it?
<rvba> smoser: sounds good to me.
<jtv> tomixxx: that'd be great, yes
<tomixxx> jtv: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832375
<jtv> Thanks.
<jtv> That does look like the attempt to send commands to the cluster controller is failing...
<tomixxx> ok
<jtv> Specifically, it looks like a problem with RabbitMQ.
<jtv> IIRC RabbitMQ is a bit sensitive about IP addresses changing after it was set up.
<jtv> Is rabbit running?  It may have logged a hint of what's wrong at its end.
<tomixxx> ok, how can i check this?
<jtv> Look for errors logged in /var/log/rabbitmq
<tomixxx> jtv: no errors in any log file
<jtv> :|
<jtv> Is Rabbit running?
<jtv> Try: ps -ef | grep rabbit
<tomixxx> just to repeat what i have done so far: set the dhcp and dns settings in the cluster-controller, and changed the main-url in maas_local_settings.py
<tomixxx> jtv: ok
<tomixxx> jtv: it prints me some text with red words
<tomixxx> jtv: red words = rabbit
<tomixxx> jtv: network settings: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832421
<tomixxx> jtv: eth1 connects me (successfully) to the i-net
<tomixxx> jtv: eth0 is the  interface of the cluster-controller of the maas-server
<jtv> tomixxx: if the "ps -ef" output mentioned erlang, then rabbit is running.
<jtv> The red words are normal: "grep" highlights matching words.
<tomixxx> jtv: there is an entry /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.85...
<tomixxx> jtv: do i have to bridge the two interfaces in some way? what did you exactly mean by "is it the proxy again" ?
<jtv> tomixxx: I may be misremembering... I thought on a previous occasion you had some problem with the http proxy that maas starts on the region controller.  But it may have been someone else.
<jtv> Anyway, it doesn't look to be the proxy.  This problem involves rabbit.
<tomixxx> jtv: kk
<tomixxx> jtv: as far as i remember, i had no problems with the region controller (so far :D)
<jtv> No, I was probably just misremembering who ran into that.  IIRC it was simply running out of memory in that case.
<tomixxx> the funny thing is, it worked for around one minute after system-reboot... i could navigate till the preferences-page if i remember correct
<jtv> rvba: success!  With your DHCP config, clients on the two networks get IP addresses in those respective networks.
<rvba> jtv: \o/
<rvba> Thanks for the test!
<jtv> tomixxx: it is infuriating...  It looks as if rabbit accepts messages for a while, and then either breaks down or discovers that it couldn't connect in the first place...
<jtv> I wonder if smoser or roaksoax might know more about what could be going wrong there.
<tomixxx> jtv: hmm, maybe i should reboot again
<jtv> Always worth a try.  :)
<tomixxx> k, internet works, now i open 10.0.0.9/MAAS
<tomixxx> damn, this time i got the error message immadietly
<tomixxx> could a firewall be the problem?
<jtv> It'd have to be blocking local communication... doesn't seem likely.
<tomixxx> there sth more in the apache2 log i will post
<tomixxx> ...cannot be loaded as pytthon module
<jtv> That sounds suspicious!
<jtv> Could mean that one of the configs is incorrect.
<tomixxx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832521
<tomixxx> i guess this is the whole log since reboot
<jtv> Alas.  It looks like the "cannot be loaded" error is just a result of the "no route to host" one.  :(
<tomixxx> ok
<jtv> Is there anything in /etc/rabbitmq?
<tomixxx> y, a folder and a config file
<tomixxx> the folder is empty
<jtv> You might want to look there to see if the config mentions any IP address that can't be reached in the current setup.
<tomixxx> jtv: no ip mentioned
<tomixxx> jtv: is there a way to reset the whole maas-server?
<jtv> Oh, and: the machine's host name did not change since you installed, right?
<tomixxx> jtv: the machine host name changed, because when i installed maas first time, i had only interface with another ip (assigned by an extern dhcp from the university)
<jtv> One thing you can always do is uninstall the packages, with the --purge option.  But in this case I get the impression the problem is with rabbit.
<tomixxx> jtv: later on, i added a 2nd interface, and now the 2nd interface with 10.0.0.9 connects the server to the other nodes
<tomixxx> former, the ip was sth like 143.xxx.xxx.xx
<jtv> Then the problem could simply be that the changes confused rabbit.  It's a creature of habit.
<tomixxx> oh, ok
<jtv> I'm afraid I need to go now, but you could try uninstalling rabbitmq and purging its config.  This will uninstall maas, but just make sure that it doesn't purge the maas config.  After that, re-install maas and it should pick up your old config.
<jtv> Or maybe dpkg-reconfigure will work on rabbit... sounds safer.
<tomixxx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure rabbitmq?
<jtv> I think the package name is rabbitmq-server.  Let me look.
<jtv> Yup, that's the one.
 * jtv → zzz
<tomixxx> ok, ty for the hint but does not work :(
<jtv> :(
<tomixxx> it seems i have to reinstall-maas
<jtv> Well if you don't purge the configuration, it should be much easier to re-install.
<jtv> If it really is a rabbit issue, then probably the rabbit config  is the only thing that needs purging.
<tomixxx> so i should delete the config file in the rabbit folder?
<jtv> allenap: didn't you run into problems with rabbit getting confused by networking changes after setup?
<jtv> No, no need to delete — if you uninstall rabbit with apt-get's --purge option, config will be removed.
<tomixxx> ok, could u spell the command please, and the command to install maas again?
<jtv> Well you may want to search the internet for more about rabbitmq networking problems before you do anything drastic, but the commands would be:
<jtv> sudo apt-get --purge remove rabbitmq-server
<jtv> (To uninstall rabbitmq-server and everything that depends on it, and purge rabbitmq's config)
<jtv> Followed by:
<jtv> sudo apt-get install maas
<jtv> (To re-install maas, plus everything it needs including rabbitmq)
<jtv> As always, be careful to back up important things etc.
<jtv> Inserting lots of disclaimers here.  :)
<tomixxx> ok, good thing is i can do whatever i want with my 3 phyical nodes here ^^
<tomixxx> as long as i do not interfere the university network xD
<jtv> Always nice!
<jtv> Must sleep now...  best of luck, alles gute!
<tomixxx> ok, ty so far, i will try
<tomixxx> huhu, could it be that the command $ maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images is not supported?
<tomixxx> from this site: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html#post-install
<tomixxx> i only get a usage-hint as response
<tomixxx> i have reinstalled maas now and downlaoded the images via sudo maas-import-pxe-files but the yellow error message on 10.0.0.9/MAAS does not disappear
<tomixxx> :(
<tomixxx> i had to change the ip with sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<tomixxx> OKOK it works, yellow message disappeared ...
<tomixxx> jep, one node READY :D
<tomixxx> BUT, i have seen that the node was not able to connect to the i-net and download additional packages
#maas 2014-01-29
<bradm> how do we make maas refresh what it knows about a server?  I have a node that's had memory added to it, and its still showing the old amount
<bigjools_> bradm: needs re-commissioning
<bigjools_> bradm: let me check if there's a way to edit
<bigjools> sadly no
<bigjools> you can cheat and use "maas shell"
<bradm> bigjools: is that a destructive command, the re-commissioning?
<bradm> bigjools: ie, I already have things deployed to it via juju, will that be left alone?
<bigjools> bradm: well you can't do it if the node is in use
<bigjools> needs to be taken out of rotation
<bradm> bigjools: ouch.
<bigjools> bradm: as I said you can cheat and use maas shell
 * bigjools brb
<bradm> bigjools: the use case I'm thinking of is that we've deployed something, found out we need more ram, and add it.  its not the end of the world to not have it updated, but seems like it'd be nice to have a simple way to do it.  I'll look into maas shell and see if that'll do what we need
<bigjools> bradm: I'll pastebin an example
<bigjools> hang on
<bradm> sure, no rush - this isn't a major issue, just something I've noticed while deploying something
<bigjools> bradm: ok well it's all Python, so you can use "from maasserver.models import Node" and then Django filters to get the node object you want
<bradm> bigjools: right.
<ging> how does setting a password for the default user work in maas ? the default sets passwd/user-password-crypted to password ! - i tried a few things with this but not with any luck but it takes me some time to keep retrying it, should i be able to set it to either string password or password md5hash ? ideally i'd rather set it with a hash if possible
<bigjools> ging: do not set a password, use ssh public key aith
<ging> bigjools: i've not been having much luck with that at the moment, but also we are planning to use it to deploy ubuntu desktop to desktops, the IT department have insisted they have a local admin user they can login directly with which seems reasonable given the usage
<bigjools> ging: then use cloud-init to configure special users,  but
<bigjools> if they want a password instead of ssh auth they're a bit mad
<bigjools> ging: let me know how you get on deploying ubuntu-desktop, since maas is designed to deploy server
<ging> bigjools: we are planning on testing it on real desktops in 48hours
<ging> bigjools: do you know if replacing the ! from the default value user-password-crypted with the hash out of the shadow file should work to enabled passworded login?
<ging> i expected it would but it didn't but now i am wondering if i made a mistake rather than it not working
<bradm> bigjools: fwiw, I don't think only ssh key auth is sufficient - what about the times when you need to log into a console to see whats going on?
<ging> i'm not sure how much of security advantage there is from having no local login at all, over having a local login with password with ssh restricted to key athentication
<bradm> I'd agree, there are plenty of reasons why you might want to log into the console - even as simple as firmware updates you want to apply
<lifeless> you need a local OAUTH based user code created for all machines
<lifeless> yeah
<ging> i've made it work now, by adding the hash where i thought it should go, but by default ssh passworded login is enabled, that is ok for my use at the moment, but would obviously not be for internet facing servers
<bigjools> bradm: fair point
<ging> can someone explain what should happen when enrolling a node via cd? currently for me they just shutdown after selecting the maas server, and just boot back to the cd again when restarted nothing in the maas logs atall to show they even connected to the maas server
<bigjools> ging: not supported, don't do it that way.  It's getting removed in Trusty.
<bigjools> as you can see it's broken :)
<bradm> wow, how do I actually redeploy a node?  I've deleted it, recomissioned, and told juju to redeploy, and its _still_ the same old filesystem
<ging> ok thanks bigjools
<ging> i think i am going to make some people cry when i tell them this
<ianous> bradm: What do you mean it's the same old filesystem? Didn't it re-install everything from scratch?
<bradm> ianous: no, it did not
<ianous> Do you have access to the machine to check if it's pxe-booting correctly?
<bradm> yeah, its definately pxe-booting
<bradm> it seems to go through the motions, but it must just be reinstalling on the same drive, without formatting
<bradm> just trying to remove the node completely and redo it
<ianous> It doesn't feel like something it should do...At least with the stock preseed_master mine wiped everying out.
<bigjools> bradm: it means it didn't pxe boot and is local booting the old install
<bigjools> but I should read scrollback more
<bigjools> reinstalling without formatting?  wtf!
<bigjools> I've never seen that happen and I have done about a million redeployments
<ianous> Can't you avoid that with some clever switch in the preseed?
<bradm> bigjools: yeah, I definately saw pxebooting, and it didn't seem to format the disk, but I definately saw package installs
<bradm> I've removed the node, booted from pxe, which added it back in, and set it going again, seems fine now
<bigjools> bradm: using d-i or curtin?
<bradm> bigjools: it looks like standard d-i to me, I didn't set this maas server up
<bigjools> bradm: well that's mad!
<bradm> bigjools: I see you triaged my bug as wishlist :)
<bigjools> is this a bug in d-i?
<bigjools> yeah I'm being realistic
<bradm> for sure, I have no issues with that
<bradm> and its not a hugely important issue either, really.
<bigjools> aye
<bradm> just wanted it documented
<bradm> what I'm seeing now after removing the node isn't the same as the d-i screens I'm seeing, so I'm not 100% sure on what was going on
<ianous> whic reminds me...has anyone lost the api commands from maas-cli?
<bradm> bigjools: its also possible I did something in the wrong order or something, this is my first real lot of MaaS deploys
<bigjools> bradm: honestly no idea.  the only reason I can think of for seeing the same filesystem as before is that something local booted.  It is possible to do that after pxe booting, maas can tell it to local boot.
<bigjools> d-i really should wipe things
<bradm> bigjools: I feel fairly comfortable that it is, it wasn't d-i I saw before
<bradm> bigjools: if this works I'm happy to say I was just doing something wrong, basically trying to redeploy without deleting the node
<bigjools> ok. you had me worried
<bradm> I definately saw some kind of apt install happening in the past, but it wasn't from d-i
<bigjools> do you have the fast installer turned on?
<bradm> bigjools: I don't think so
<bigjools> cloud-init does do a lot of installations
<bigjools> maybe you saw its console output
<bradm> yeah, could be, its hard to say
<bradm> this is looking much nicer, definately a fresh fs
<bradm> and juju is deploying as expected
<bradm> although I have old units for the machine hanging around dying.
<ianous> bradm: I had that annoying thingie... At juju 1.16 you can destroy-machine --force to get rid of it
<bradm> ianous: I did hear something about that, but the help didn't say
<ianous> when I couldn't see it I just lacked the right version
<bradm> ianous: it doesn't work with juju 1.16.0
<ianous> 1.16.5 then
<ianous> (I had to double-check it)
<bradm> I'll likely be redeploying this environment once I'm all sorted with it anyway
<bradm> bigjools: aha, I redid the delete node thing, I think I was just seeing part of the enlisting process
<rvba> jtv: time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/multiple-dhcp-intf2/+merge/203703
<jtv> OK
<jtv> rvba: branch reviewed.  I have a WIP here: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/allow-multiple-managed-interfaces/+merge/203708
<jtv> I still want to add one or two integration tests though.
<jtv> I'll take a break first, but that branch should get us there.
<rvba> Okay.
<tomixxx> hi, @jtv: yesterday, after re-install the maas-server, i was able to add one node to the server. the node is "ready" now :-)
<jtv> tomixxx: glad to hear it!
<tomixxx> ty, ty for your help :-)
<tomixxx> jtv: There is only one question left: How do the node get access to internet? Because I have observed that the node was not able to download various packages while booting.
<jtv> They download through a proxy that's running on the region controller.
<jtv> It's squid-deb-proxy.
<tomixxx> So, you mean the nodes do not need access to the internet?
<jtv> That's right.
<jtv> Unless you want them to do internetty work, of course!
<tomixxx> Next step, i want to deploy juju and openstack.
<tomixxx> Theoretically spoken, how is it possible to connect the nodes to the internet?
<jtv> Several ways, actually.
<tomixxx> The easiest? :D
<jtv> Easiest?  Hook up all the nodes to an additional network, which is securely isolated from all the netbooting and stuff, and gets routed to the internet.
<jtv> Then there's cheapest.  :)
<jtv> Cheapest is to give the MAAS network a route to the internet.
<tomixxx> My maas server has access to the internet through another network interface
<jtv> Right.  So one thing you can do is set up forwarding in your server's firewall.
<tomixxx> So a kind of "bridging" ?
<jtv> Yup.  NAT would probably make the most sense — also makes it a bit harder for an attacker to get at the power management.
<jtv> You probably don't want strangers shutting down systems remotely just for the fun of it.  :-)
<tomixxx> hehe
<jtv> I haven't set this up in a long time, so I'd probably be a bad person to ask.  At the time I managed it with iptables, but there's probably much easier ways now.
<tomixxx> kk, one thing i wounder about: at the end of the boot, the node printed a list and most of the items were "succeed" but one item "failed". And, i guess the node was not able to download some packages... is this normal?
<jtv> If it really was a package install, no, that's not normal and you might want to dig up some proxy logs on the server to see if anything is amiss.
<tomixxx> dunno exactly but it was sth with archive.ubuntu.com
<jtv> But it's not abnormal for some other things to "fail" during a normal boot IIRC.
<tomixxx> ok
<jtv> If it was archive.ubuntu.com then yes, that's probably a package download that failed.
<jtv> It's possible that it just gets retried though, so if you see it again, it might be worth noting the package name and seeing later if it ended up OK.
<tomixxx> Ok, when i processed through the installation guide (http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html), I had to download the images, but the command $ maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images did not work. So i did sudo maas-import-pxe-files
<tomixxx> This worked but maybe this is the reason why some package downloads failed or is everyhting ok so far? ^^
<jtv> Shouldn't be...  IIRC the only difference is that if you ran the script by hand, it would be a direct download, not using the proxy.
<jtv> But the images and the packages are very much separate things.
<jtv> When you commission a node, it runs from an image that it downloads from the cluster controller — it'll install just 2 packages or so from the archive.
<jtv> Then, when you deploy, it runs an installer image which it also downloads from the cluster controller; and then it downloads more packages from the archive.
<tomixxx> hmm ok
<jtv> Those package downloads go through the proxy.
<tomixxx> the proxy is the maas-server?
<jtv> Runs there, yes.  So that you get a bit of cache re-use between downloads.
<jtv> For example, every cluster controller needs to download images — but as long as they all do that through the same proxy, it's not so bad.
<tomixxx> I understand.
<tomixxx> So, maybe everything just work :-)
<jtv> Hals— und Beinbruch.  :)
<tomixxx> ty :-)
<jtv> No worries.  I'll enjoy seeing this come to life!
<tomixxx> ok, adding 2nd node now :D
<jtv> Once that works, the world's your oyster.  :)
<jtv> rvba: my "allow" branch is up for review now.  I think I'll call it a night.
<tomixxx> Here i can see: failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/buntunt/dists/precise-security/RElease.gpg Temporary failure resolving "security.ubuntu.com"
<jtv> So... DNS trouble.
<tomixxx> And then: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jtv> That means that you're probably not getting (some?) security updates.  I can resolve that hostname without problems, so there may be a problem with your DNS.
<jtv> (My internet is probably not as good as yours :)
<tomixxx> you mean the DNS of the maas-server?
<jtv> I think this gets resolved at the proxy, in which case I think it wouldn't be the DNS server that MAAS itself runs, but the "upstream" one.
<jtv> But it could be set up either way, and I don't know off the top of my head which it is.  :/
<tomixxx> hmm, in my luster controller i set "Manage DHCP and DNS"
<tomixxx> however, the node is declared "ready" - like the oder node
<jtv> Which is good news.
<tomixxx> yeah, iam just a little bit worried because of these download failures...
<jtv> The setting means that the region controller runs a DNS server, but I don't know off the top of my head if the proxy running on the region controller will use that for its own DNS lookups.  I'm guessing not.
<jtv> Yes, that failure suggests that you're running a slightly outdated version of the OS.
<tomixxx> OO
<tomixxx> so an old image?
<jtv> No, just old packages.
<jtv> The hostname that failed to resolve is for the archive that provides the latest updates.
<jtv> (Strictly no new features, just urgent bug fixes).
<jtv> But AFAIK the system will periodically download the indexes again and install any such updates.
<tomixxx> ok
<tomixxx> how can i uninstall juju completely? want to re-install it too
<jtv> tomixxx: about the most complete you can do is uninstall the package along with all its configuration, using "apt-get --purge remove <package>"
<tomixxx> jtv: ty
<jtv> Note that for more complex pieces of software, you may have to remove multiple packages.
<jtv> After that, the command may tell you that some packages no longer have any use (as far as it knows) on your system.  If so, you can consider whether those need the same treatment.
<jtv> Time to go... Good night!
<tomixxx> gn8!
<jtv> :)
<tomixxx> do i have to install juju on the maas-server or on a node?
<tomixxx> ah ok it is definitely doing sth on one of my nodes so i guess it works
<ticking> hey is there any information on what could cause "Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come!"
<ticking> I just upgraded to the latest cloud-tools maas and my setup no longer works (worked fine with the latest 2013 release)
<ticking> I have to admit, maas has been incredibly frustrating
<smoser> ticking, hm..
<smoser> what did you upgrade from ?
<ticking> smoser: I think the october or november version
<smoser> and was that on a deploye'd system (or enlistment)
<ticking> smoser: as in production use? or in configured with juju?
<ticking> sorry, sloppy internet connectin
<ticking> I'm currently reloading all pxe images, maybe this will fix it
<ticking> it seems that the problem is with invalid rabbit credentials
<ticking> maybe they will get corrected with this :/
#maas 2014-01-30
<bradm> bigjools: you about?
<bigjools> bradm: yarp
<bradm> bigjools: whats the right way to reinstall a node in MaaS?  should I stop it, then delete, then reboot it to re-enlist?   or should just stop, commision do a reinstall?
<bigjools> bradm: what do you mean by "reinstall" ?
<bigjools> exactly, I mean
<bradm> bigjools: I want to format the disks and reuse the server
<bigjools> what is the desired outcome
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> so just unallocate the node so it goes Ready
<bigjools> then the next user to acquire it will make it reinstall
<bigjools> no need to delete
<bigjools> or commission
<bradm> bigjools: right.  I want to re-bootstrap my juju environment, I have some lingering nodes and services that just won't die
<bigjools> bradm: when you destroy env, juju should release the nodes and maas should turn them off.
<bigjools> as in power down
<bigjools> next time the node is allocated it will be powered up and reinstalled
<bradm> I'm not sure we have ipmi setup right here
<bigjools> sounds like not
<bigjools> the key is that maas must be able to boot stuff on demand
<bradm> bigjools: yeah, its not a huge issue for us right now, once we have the deployment down pat we're not going to be moving things around too much
<bigjools> bradm: well, still best to get IPMI right :)
<bigjools> you never know when you will depend on it
<bradm> bigjools: yeah, its just not a huge priority right now
<bradm> bigjools: these are all HP Proliants, it shouldn't be too hard to figure it out
<bigjools> bradm: indeed
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy!! there's no way to accept all cluster controllers from the cli?
<bigjools> roaksoax: uhm
<roaksoax> bigjools: seems not for wshat I';ve been looking for
<bigjools> roaksoax: there's a mass-accept but you have to specify all the UUIDs
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah that's what I see
<roaksoax> bigjools: alright, no worries, I'll work on that assumption
<bigjools> roaksoax: you'd need a script to iterate over what list() returns
<bigjools> it's a bit of a dangerous method to blindly accept anything pending
<bigjools> you might not accept what you think, it's racy
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah, but this is for the CHARM
<bigjools> charming!
<roaksoax> bigjools: so basically, all the clusters that are being registered to maas will need to be accepted
<roaksoax> bigjools: oh and to get the API key? the only way is to get it from the DB right?
<bigjools> roaksoax: there's a maas command
<roaksoax> bigjools: but you don't need to be logged in?
<bigjools> no
<roaksoax> ah cool
<bigjools> it's a maas command :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: "maas apikey"
<roaksoax> bigjools: awesome! cool! thanks
<bigjools> welcome
<bigjools> roaksoax: we are going to need a project called Crochet packaging. https://pypi.python.org/pypi/crochet/1.0.0 Are you the man for this or should I poke someone else?
<roaksoax> bigjools: yup , but allenap pinged me earlier about him wanting to package and was looking for poinnters
<bigjools> roaksoax: ah ok hope you pointed him appropriately then :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: yup! He did good and gave him some pointers, so should be packaged by tomorrow
<bigjools> \o/
<bigjools> jtv, rvba: how cool is YouCompleteMe!  http://i.imgur.com/aj88n4d.png
<jtv> Yup.  I'm used to that already.
<melmoth> hola ! Once a node has been enlisted in maas. Is there a way to have maas alerted of a change in hardware ? (like adding more ram or cpu ?)
<rvba> bigjools: indeed, pretty cool.  Out-of-the-box in sublimetext http://people.canonical.com/~rvb/yeah.png
<melmoth> or am i suppose to remove the node from the cluster and re enlist again ?
<bigjools> melmoth: re-commission
<bigjools> no other way right now
<rvba> melmoth: you need to take it out of rotation and re-commission
<melmoth> ok. thanks
<bigjools> rvba: does you SublimeText also show you docstrings from funcs you're about to call?
<bigjools> your*
<rvba> bigjools: no, it doesn't.  YouCompleteMe! wins.
<bigjools> \o/
<tomixxx> hi, it seems i have some DNS resolve problems: when i enter ssh cloud1.master it says: "ssh: Could not resolve hostname cloud1.master: Name or service not known"
<tomixxx> i have added two nodes to he maas-server, one is called "cloud1.master" and the other "cloud2.master"
<tomixxx> however, when i enter the nodes ip, it seems to work: "ssh ubuntu@10.0.0.100
<tomixxx> hi, i have no wake-on-lan. however, when i manually power on a node, the maas-server will select the node if it needs it?
<tomixxx> hi, can u help me plz
<tomixxx> when i call juju status i have some problem i guess
<tomixxx> can someone have a look on it please: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6844443
<tomixxx> first of all: i have only 2 physical nodes in my cloude, why are there listed other nodes=
<tomixxx> ?
<tomixxx> and then, multiple juju services are pending i guess because they try to run each one on a different machine??
<axisys> I am looking for a maas/juju/hadoop setup in google.. any suggestions?
<axisys> goal is to using juju intsall hadoop on multiple systems
<axisys> so first one will be master and then rest will be nodes
<axisys> ok installing maas on a ubuntu server
<axisys> and now when I try to import image it fails
<axisys> $  maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images
<axisys> usage: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maascli/__main__.py [-h] COMMAND ...
<axisys> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maascli/__main__.py: error: argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'maas' (choose from u'list', u'login', u'logout', u'refresh')
<axisys> substitute in a different profile name for ‘maas’ if you have called yours something else ..
<axisys> how do I find out the profile name?
<axisys> ok I do have a profile now.. how do I import boot images?
<axisys> $ maas-cli maas node-groups import-boot-images <== not valid
<axisys> import-boot-images is an invalid argument to node-groups
<axisys> node-groups: error: argument COMMAND: invalid choice: u'import-boot-images' (choose from 'register', 'list', 'refresh-workers', 'accept', 'reject')
<axisys> sudo maas-import-pxe-files seems to be working..
<axisys> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html#import-the-boot-images does not seem to align with what I am experiencing
<axisys> looks like that is a known bug from maas 1.2 still exists on 1.3.1
<axisys> $ sudo maas --version
<axisys> 1.3.1
#maas 2014-01-31
<jtv> Hi bigjools — I have some documentation updates ready for the multiple networks per cluster, but what I'm still missing is a clear designing-your-network document.
<bigjools> jtv: g'day
<bigjools> jtv: I think some examples would be good but we don't want to be prescriptive do we?
<bigjools> it's not like serious users will take notice anyway :)
<jtv> I'm thinking not so much of an if-all-else-fails-rtfm thing, or a "how to unpack your ipod: 1. do not unpack under water or near impending nuclear explosions"
<jtv> More "the things you'll want to know before you start with this"
<bigjools> jtv: sounds good
<jtv> Something that sets the expectations for what you can do with maas, and what you're going to need.
<jtv> If you think it's useful for me to write up a first stab at such a document, I can put my current branch up for review first.
<jtv> Ah.  Last night I put up a small branch to remove NodeGroup.get_any_interface(), which thank Kibo we no longer needed.  Raphaël not only approved it (his review notes being just "Scary!") but landed it before I changed my mind.  :-)
<bradm> has anyone found any useful docs on getting maas to talk ipmi to hp proliant kit?  its not obvious to me after a reasonable search, and if someone could shortcut figuring it out, it'd be great :)
<jtv> I think that's the same ilo as the microservers, right bigjools?
<bradm> I've mostly got ilo3 and ilo4, the kit is hp proliant dl380 g6/7/8s, or there abouts
<jtv> Some of us have that — g7 I think.  So it shouldn't be hard to get that documented.
<jtv> With luck it's merely one of those situations where "yay it works" gives people the signal that they're done, and it's just a matter of getting them to write it down.
<jtv> I do recall that there were some IPMI things it just won't do — such as a serial console.
<bradm> yeah, thats fine, I think all I care about is the ability to power on / off the servers
<bradm> the ilos work well for just about everything else
<jtv> Hmm that ought to be standard fare...
<bradm> well, they can power on and off the servers too, but I want MaaS to do it for me
<bradm> its entirely possible there's something wrong with my ipmi setup, too
<jtv> Yes, and that should work, right?
<bradm> doesn't seem to
<bradm> I've been having to manually power cycle things, over the ilo
<jtv> :/
<jtv> Have you tried it from the command line using ipmitool?
<bradm> I've got 25 nodes in this maas cluster, it'll be more soon
<jtv> Because the MAAS configuration should be very similar to that.
<bradm> hm, no, I haven't
<bradm> I wasn't even sure if that should work without config on the ilo side of things
<jtv> MAAS needs to know the ilo's address, and IPMI login credentials.
<bigjools> bradm: how do you have it set up right now?
<bigjools> is it configured in maas and just doesn't work?
<bigjools> or something else?
<bradm> bigjools: in maas I have a power type of ipmi, driver auto detect, with the user and password
<bigjools> bradm: can you see the power_on task appearing in the celery log?
<bradm> bigjools: yes
<bigjools> bradm: and it just fails then?
<bigjools> as in doesn't turn it on?
<bradm> bigjools: yeah
<bigjools> bradm: did you try changing the driver type?
<bigjools> bradm: you need 2.0 for proliant
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1086162
<bradm> bigjools: not yet, I had a quick search and really didn't find much to explain how it should be done
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1086162 in MAAS "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [High,Triaged]
<bigjools> bradm: just edit the node
<bradm> bigjools: yeah, but more as in what the next steps are, I can see how to change the driver :)
<bradm> bigjools: is there some way to change the default for the maas server?
<bigjools> well just try that
<bigjools> not really
<bigjools> the idea is that when the hardware enlists, its power type is set
<bigjools> there is no sane default
<bigjools> did you manually enlist these nodes or do a boot-enlist?
<bradm> right, I thought there just might be a config setting
<bradm> so that you could override what the default was
<bigjools> there used to be a config but I ripped it out :)
<bradm> it was a boot-enlist
<bigjools> makes no sense in non-heterogeneous environs
<bradm> so us heterogeneous folk have to suffer for it? :)
<bigjools> ok so the bug is that the power type is not detected in the enlistment code
<bigjools> bradm: does this help https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1086162/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1086162 in MAAS "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [High,Triaged]
<bradm> bigjools: it, uh, could?  although I'm not exactly sure why you need something installed on the server if I'm talking ipmi to the ilo
<bigjools> that's just a quick hack to make it use 2.0 on the cluster controller
<bradm> oh, so it should be on the maas server?  I don't even have that directory
<bigjools> you can also use maas shell to mass-edit the Node rows in the DB
<bigjools> bradm: oh ignore me
<bigjools> we don't use freeipmi any more
<bradm> whew :)
<bradm> ok, so I'll try setting the IPMI version to 2.0 for my next install, shouldn't be too long
<bigjools> bradm: just edit one node to use LAN_2_0 and see if it works
<bradm> a default setting for the ipmi type would be mighty useful
<bradm> any time you have to set something manually is an opportunity for error
<bradm> oh, bah, the only free node I have doesn't have network for whatever reason, but it does have ilo
<bigjools> bradm: well the point is that the enlistment should work in the first place.  Defaults are workarounds.
<bigjools> jtv: hahaha.  The iLO web interface for the N40L has a "use this tagged vlan" setting
<bradm> bigjools: right, thats true.  but bugs do exist in software, and its nice to be able to tweak things to work around them.
<bigjools> bradm: there's nothing stopping you from tweaking the setting
<bradm> bigjools: and having to do it to every single server, and then remembering to do it every time I add a new one..
<bradm> any sysadmin who's told they have to tweak a setting for every single server will say "Why isn't the default configurable?"
 * jtv flashes bigjools an angry look
 * bigjools bats eyelids at jtv
<bigjools> bradm: even if you had a default power type, you still need to set the credentials
<bigjools> it makes no sense for this at all
<bradm> bigjools: hmm, I'm not sure I agree - its another thing that whoever sets it up will have to remember to reset - its obvious you have to do IP, username and password, but I could easily see the fact that it needs to be overridden overlooked by someone.
<bradm> bigjools: but its not a huge deal
<bigjools> bradm: you have to remember to set the credentials anyway
<bigjools> if you['re doing it manually
<bigjools> you're just asking for a workaround for a weird bug here, I'd rather fix the bug!
<bigjools> if we set defaults for power types then it makes it harder to flag to the user that the power was not configured yet
<bradm> bigjools: mmm, yeah, I guess.  I just find it frustrating when software makes me have to set values on things that could have a default.  I'm not sure how often someone would need to change this
<bigjools> bradm: exactly, it needs setting once, correctly, when enlisting.   you're having to set it because of a bug, not because it has no default
<bradm> bigjools: I have to wait for someone in the UK to wake up and start work before I can really test this, I've got openstack deployed to this maas server right now
<bigjools> bradm: ok let me know when you can
<bigjools> bradm: I think roaksoax will be interested in this, I though ipmi detection worked better on proliant
<bigjools> thought*
<bradm> bigjools: I wouldn't rule out some kind of misconfiguration here, I don't really know what I'm doing and am randomly clicking buttons. Plus I was handed over an existing setup :)
<bigjools> bradm: heh ok
<bradm> this ipmi type stuff isn't really documented anywhere obvious that I've seen
<bradm> I'd kind of expected at least a mention of it in http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/nodes.html, maybe
<bigjools> bradm: ok
<melmoth> hola. I have been asked how to tell maas to use a specific preseed file for a given node
<melmoth> according to https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/development/preseeds.html#user-provided-preseeds  it s possible
<melmoth> but i dont undertsand how to get a list of valid value for all the "macro" defined {prefix}_{node_architecture}_{node_subarchitecture}_{release}_{node_name}
<gmb> rvba, allenap, jtv: If you have a second, https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/bug-1274871/+merge/204195 is up for review.
<rvba> gmb: lgtm
<gmb> Ta
<allenap> melmoth: I’m looking into that...
<allenap> melmoth: So, if you look in /etc/maas/preseeds there are several files. To override curtin_userdata for an amd64 node named fred on which you want to run precises, for example, you’d create a file called curtin_userdata_amd64_generic_precise_fred.
<allenap> melmoth: It’s a bit clumsy, I grant you, but perhaps you could explain what you need to do and I can see if there’s another way to do it?
<melmoth> allenap, a customer (i m doing support) wants to generate per host preseed file, and i need to tell him how to do that
<melmoth> so i have been given the url with the user-provider preseed, and i m just wondering what he should put in place of the {settings} to get a preseed that match a given node
<allenap> melmoth: Okay. Generally, our advice would be: if the machine boots without customising the preseed, wait until it’s up then use, say, Juju or another tool to customise it at that point.
<melmoth> what he wants is to install stuff on a given disk , so it needs to change that in the preseed
<allenap> melmoth: Also, the templates are Tempita templates, so you can use any construct that they support, including embedding arbitrary Python. http://pythonpaste.org/tempita/
<allenap> melmoth: In other words, you could customise an existing preseed and get it to lookup rules in a separate file according to node name. The node object is passed into the template, so you can use node.name, iirc.
<gmb> allenap, rvba, jtv: Another wee branch for you to give some love to: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/bug-1274912/+merge/204234
<jtv> gmb: I'll take it.
<gmb> Thankee
<jtv> gmb: kindly COMMENT this kind of magic!  In fact I would say this kind of magic is far too vague.  Future generations will scratch their heads and be afraid to change the logic.
<jtv> Can't get_effective_power_type() just return None for "none" or something?
<gmb> jtv: Sure; I just did the same thing as start_power_nodes does because I was being lazy.
<jtv> !?
<gmb> I'll go fix it the *right way* :)
<gmb> jtv: Seriously, go look :)
<jtv> Suppressing a wildly generic error from a function somewhere else that might, now or in the future, raise it for unrelated reasons... <shudder>
 * jtv goes look
<jtv> start_power_nodes..?
<gmb> er
<jtv> Who is start_power_nodes?
<gmb> start_nodes()
<gmb> Sorry.
<gmb> power mad.
<jtv> Let's try to keep the golden middle between power mad and power hungry.
<jtv> Argh.  So... repeating the same nonobvious try/except around the same function in multiple places...  If only we had a mechanism for writing code just once and then invoking it from multiple places!
<gmb> jtv: So, I'm guessing this raising of a ValueError (which is, as you say, weirdlybollocks) is to do with this:
<gmb> 458     # For strings, Django insists on abusing the empty string ("blank")
<gmb> 459     # to mean "none."
<gmb> 460     power_type = CharField(
<gmb> 461         max_length=10, choices=POWER_TYPE_CHOICES, null=False, blank=True,
<gmb> 462         default='')
<gmb> So basically you're not allowed to have no power type
<jtv> Might be, yes.  Django hasn't really embraced the null.
<jtv> IIRC null=False means "do not go to the extreme measure of representing a null value as a null in the database."
<rvba> Yes, that's what it means.
<gmb> Yes.
<jtv> Whereas blank=True means "this field may be left null, but we may store it as an empty string."
 * jtv giggles insanely
<gmb> You're not allowed a power type, unless we actually want to use the power type you don't have, in which case we don't worry about the fact that you don't have one.
<jtv> So we may have an "if power_type is None" somewhere that should be an "if power_type == ''"
<gmb> s/not allowed a/not allowed not to have a/
<jtv> For a moment you sounded like my government.
<gmb> jtv: No, I don't think so, but I'll check.
<gmb> jtv: However, we treat '' as the node saying "I don't know what power type I have"
<jtv> Ahhhh, get_effective_power_type deliberately raises that ValueError, but documents it as "an error."
<jtv> One approach that's easy in Python and works well for these situations is to create an ad-hoc exception class, and document the function as raising that.
<gmb> jtv: Right, I'll do that. Makes sense.
<allenap> $Obligatory_rant_about_Django
#maas 2014-02-02
<hobbyBobby> hi guys, can't seem to ssh into juju bootstrap node with this error:Trying private key: /root/.ssh/id_dsa, debug1: Trying private key: /root/.ssh/id_ecdsa, debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
#maas 2015-01-26
<hidam> can someone help me?
<jlondon> Howdy all. I am having some trouble figuring out tags. Thinking it should be pretty simple but I must be messing up the syntax. If I want to tag nodes based upon a specific 'cpu_count', what would that definition look like?
#maas 2015-01-27
<sandeepk> hi...
<sandeepk> is any body der..??
<sandeepk> i have query...
<sandeepk> iam stuck with an error...while adding the nodes to MAAS..
<sandy_> hey....
<sandy_> any body der...??
<Guest31069> i have qustn....
<Guest31069> iam facing a issue whike adding the nodes to MAAS...
<Guest31069> its saying commissioning..
<Guest31069> any body der...??
<Guest31069> iam facing a issue whike adding the nodes to MAAS...
<Guest31069> iam facing a issue while adding the nodes to MAAS...
<Guest31069> iam facing a issue while adding the nodes to MAAS...
#maas 2015-01-28
<ScottAM> Hello I am looking for some help with my maas setup... I have set this up before using various solutions, however i have always used the same base package:  apt install maas
<ScottAM> this time is a bit different I want to seperate the regional controller and the cluster controller
<ScottAM> I have done this but my boot image sources are not found
<ScottAM> simply put I get this error Error: No boot sources provide Ubuntu images.
<ScottAM> does anyone know how to fix this?
<catbus1> ScottAM: what's the exact error message?
<catbus1> a google search leads to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1375953, which is fixed last September.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1375953 in MAAS "bootsourcecache is not refreshed when sources change" [High,Fix released]
<ScottAM> The exact error message is   Error: No boot sources provide Ubuntu images
<ScottAM> I did see that Bug but it doesn't seem to be the case
<ScottAM> I just installed the system and set the admin password
<ScottAM> There doesn't seem to be any different install instructions for seperate setups as opposed to setups that are configured on different servers
<ScottAM> been researching a bit... is it a problem in a setup where the region-controller and the cluster-controller are on different servers if the maas command only exists on the cluster controllers?
#maas 2015-01-29
<melmoth> hello MAAS people. I have been asked in wich release since wich release did the fast installer starting to support avoton architecture.
<melmoth> hello MAAS people. I have been asked  since wich release did the fast installer starting to support avoton architecture.
<flakrat> Howdy, I'm trying to test Maas in a lab that consists of two workstations that only have WOL, no BMC type devices. I'm able to PXE boot and provision a compute node, however the node never enters a "Ready" state, only stays at "Deployed" since the Maas server can't determine a valid power state
<flakrat> Is there any way for me to force the Ready state for this node?
<roadmr> flakrat: hm, doesn't "ready" come before "deployed"?
<roadmr> flakrat: try commissioning the node, no deployment, doesn't that leave it in "ready"?
<flakrat> roadmr, let me give that a shot
<roadmr> flakrat: sure. AFAIK "ready" means "ready to be deployed to", so if you're in "deployed", you're already past "ready".
<flakrat> ah
<flakrat> roadmr, aha, I just had to "Release node" to get it from Deployed to Ready
<roadmr> flakrat: cool! though if you were able to deploy to it, I think it's all working fine anyway, right?
<flakrat> yeah, but I'm at the step of running "openstack-install" which requires a node in the Ready state before it will continue, banged my head against that all day yesterday :-)
<roadmr> ohh... I see
<roadmr> flakrat: I usually just deploy each openstack service manually :) (old-school heheh)
<flakrat> yeah, I'm about to do that, too much is being hidden behind progress bards for my taste :-)
<kirkland> j^2: howdy!
<kirkland> j^2: you were looking for me earlier?
<kirkland> lazyPower: fyi, j^2 is "JJ", whom you are to meet up with next week ;-)
<j^2> kirkland: yep sent you some PMs :)
<j^2> I'm driving ATM I'll ping you again in a bit
<kirkland> j^2: ack, thanks
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> kirkland: thanks for the heads up
<j^2> :)
<saltlake> This is my first experience with maas and openstack.
<saltlake> My setup is : 1 x86 server with 128GB RAM I have ubuntu 14.1 on this server with maas installed on it. I used ubuntu-vm-builder to
<saltlake> create a VM called node1. This is given 8GB RAM and 20G disk set to /dev/sdc2.
<saltlake> I go to my maas server page and access the maas interface. create my admin. I download a trustry image.
<saltlake> I add maas-virbr0 as an interface to the cluster and setup a dhcp range etc.
<saltlake> I then try to add a node. I give it node1 and the mac address. I only see the status of the node as "commissioning"
<saltlake> Please note all this is running on the same physical machine. Please help. What should I expect to see wrt the node status ?
<saltlake> THank you
<saltlake> anyone ?
<saltlake> extra virtual cookies for anyone who dares to help !! ?
<saltlake> is anyone using maas at all or is everyone moving over to the redhat way of things ?
<saltlake> thanks y'all!!
#maas 2015-01-30
<saltlake2> Champs, I am really confused on how to add my VM nodes to the maas controller. Does anyone have a step by step guide on how to create VM using virsh and then provision it in maas controller ?
<saltlake2> MarkBaker ?
<saltlake> anyone up for helping me figure out why a VM does not leave the commisioning state in my maas
<p_l> hi, I found some information that MaaS supports installing CentOS in version 1.7.0, is there any documentation on how to set it up (or where can I find it?)
<kiko> p_l, blake_r would be the best person to help, but I do believe there is documentation
<saltlake> experts, am trying to run this command sudo maas-import-pxe-files. It appears a new node tftps to the maas server and looks for files such as pxelinux.0 ..
<saltlake> Howver that command needs a sources-file. Can somehelp help me by giving me their sources-file contents
<blake_r> saltlake: what version of MAAS?
<saltlake> blake_r: I have "  Installed: 1.7.0~beta8+bzr3272-0ubuntu1.2"
<saltlake> blake_r: "
<saltlake> any ideas ?
<blake_r> saltlake: yes so your using a command from an older version
<blake_r> saltlake: just visit the WebUI and go to the images page
<blake_r> saltlake: you will be able to start the import there
<saltlake> I did download a ubutnu image from the ui as well
<blake_r> saltlake: then that is all you need
<saltlake> However when I start a client node .. I see on the client nodes console: tftp://192.168.122.100/pxelinux.0 ... No such file or directory
<blake_r> saltlake: did you configure the cluster interface?
<saltlake> Yes the cluster interface looks connected
<blake_r> saltlake: no did you go the cluster page and configure an interface to provide dhcp and dns?
<saltlake> Do I have to add the ndoe manually on the UI or does it show up automatically
<saltlake> blake_r: yes I did
<blake_r> saltlake: okay and 192.168.122.100 is the ip address of the maas server?
<saltlake> blake_r: yes that is so and I set the interface to manage DHCP and DNS and gave it a DHCP range from 192.168.122.101 -200
<blake_r> saltlake: okay
<blake_r> saltlake: check that the import completed successfully
<blake_r> saltlake: see if there is any errors in /var/log/maas/pserv.log
<saltlake> I just saw an error when I started the client VM
<saltlake> blake_r: I started the client VM thus: virt-install --connect qemu:///system -n client1 -r 1024     --arch=x86_64 --pxe     --network=network:default,mac=AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:01     --vnc --accelerate     --disk=/var/lib/libvirt/images/client1,size=30
<saltlake> blake_r: I see this: WARNING  The guest's network configuration does not support PXE
<blake_r> saltlake: that is fine, its a lie
<saltlake> blake_r: :-( oh
<blake_r> saltlake: you need to check that pserv.log for me
<blake_r> saltlake: you can just paste the whole thing if you want
<blake_r> saltlake: pastebinit /var/log/maas/pserv.log
<saltlake> blake_r:http://pastebin.com/HgREdVPi
<blake_r> saltlake: that is only listening of internal interfaces
<blake_r> saltlake: it should show it connected to an external interface
<saltlake> is that not enough ?
<blake_r> saltlake: does the server have an eth0?
<saltlake> Hmm.. even if it has an image downloaded to it ?
<saltlake> blake_r: the maas server has eth0 which is the cluster interface network 192.168.122.0
<saltlake> network
<saltlake> the maas server is a VM
<blake_r> saltlake: okay lets restart the clsuter service
<saltlake> service maas restart ?
<blake_r> saltlake: "sudo service maas-clusterd restart"
<blake_r> saltlake: also I would recommend upgrading to the latest version that we have in stable,
<blake_r> saltlake: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas-maintainers/stable
<blake_r> saltlake: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<saltlake> blake_r: thanks for the tip.. will do .. do you recommend aborting this totally ?
<blake_r> saltlake: aborting what?
<saltlake> blake_r: aborting working with 1.7 and update
<blake_r> saltlake: its just going to upgrade to 1.7.0 stable
<blake_r> saltlake: the version you have is a beta
<blake_r> saltlake: just small fixes no large changes
<saltlake> blake_r: ok I want to wait.. this is the most progress I have made so want to make some more before I tear it down and restart
<blake_r> saltlake: it can upgrade without a restart
<saltlake> blake_r: Do i restart the VM
<blake_r> saltlake: it will restart the services for you
<blake_r> saltlake: no need to restart anything
<saltlake> blake_r: ok I srestarted clusterd.  Now I see one image in the images section of the UI
<saltlake> blake_r: the client1 boot window does not progress I think that is given up, do I try to add the node manually ?
<saltlake> blake_r: By going on the UI->add node ?
<blake_r> saltlake: no you still need the client to boot
<saltlake> blake_r: so restart the client VM ?
<blake_r> saltlake: yes restart the client vm to see if it pxe boots
<saltlake> blake_r: It appears to be installing!!
<blake_r> saltlake: awesome
<blake_r> saltlake: it will not install yet, it will just enlist the node into maas
<saltlake> blake_r: Muah!! Thank you brother!! So after a cluster interface config. . I shoudl restart the service.. !!
<blake_r> saltlake: you will need to go to the newly added node in the maas ui and add the power parameters
<blake_r> saltlake: no you dont need to do that, it will restart the dhcp service for you on save
<blake_r> saltlake: it was just that for tftp service wasnt listing on an outbound interface, for some reason
<blake_r> saltlake: could have been that maas-clusterd came online before eth0 was ready
<saltlake> blake_r: the client rebooted by itself .. is that normal
<blake_r> saltlake: since this is a vm, maas cannot setup the power parameters for you, you need to add that information
<blake_r> saltlake: maas did not reboot the machine, virt-install did
<blake_r> saltlake: you now should power the machine off
<saltlake> blake_r: OK I will try that now and see if the gues will start back up
<blake_r> saltlake: add the power parameters on the maas ui and then commission the node
<blake_r> saltlake: once the node has commissioned you can then acquire and start the node
<blake_r> saltlake: starting the node will install Ubuntu for you
<blake_r> saltlake: you will then be able to ssh into your newly installed ubuntu machine
<blake_r> saltlake: here is some information about using maas to control virtual machine nodes
<blake_r> saltlake: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/nodes.html#virtual-machine-nodes
<saltlake> blake_r: The status changed to commissioning.. any ideas how long this takes ? I have been stuck at this for many days
<saltlake> I mean in all the diff install tries i nthe last week
<blake_r> saltlake: it should take at most 10 minutes
<blake_r> saltlake: if its stuck there then something went wrong
<saltlake> blake_r: But should I see something on the console of the client1 vm ?
<saltlake> I see it stuck on "No bootable devices!!
<blake_r> saltlake: is maas able to power the node on and off?
<saltlake> blake_r: It did a power node on for sure
<blake_r> saltlake: oh that is virt-install for you! it didnt make the first device pxe
<blake_r> saltlake: you need to change the first boot device to be pxe
<blake_r> saltlake: i bet its not even set to boot from pxe
<saltlake> blake_r: It is actually
<blake_r> saltlake: does it get an ip?
<saltlake> blake_r: Its got IP 192.168.122.101 but the console window of the client1 vm does not mode. That said.. I just saw the xml file fir the client1 Vm.
<saltlake> It has boot dev='hd'
<saltlake> It should have it pxe as u said right !!
<saltlake> :q!
<blake_r> yeah "--pxe" with virt-install only means for the first boot
<blake_r> so if you reboot it manually it will then commission
<saltlake> blake_r: got it.. let me kill the VM and edit the xml and restart the vm in virsh
<saltlake> blake_r: Can I PM u for a minute ?
<blake_r> saltlake: sure
<saltlake> blake_r: I added the boot order to include nwteork in the client1 virsh file. I restarted the node commissioning This time it does not an IP address and virt-viewer client1 shows "Waiting for guest domain to start"
<saltlake> blake_r: Thanks a bunch!! The node finally moved from commissioning to "ready"
<blake_r> saltlake: awesome glad to hear it!
<blake_r> saltlake: no problem anytime
<saltlake> blake_r: Thanks really!! You have no idea how frustrated I have been with the state of commissioning!!!!!
<saltlake> Thank you!!
<blake_r> saltlake: haha, your welcome!
#maas 2015-01-31
<bloodice> anyone in here know how to apply and read tags?
<catbus1> bloodice: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/tags.html
<catbus1> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-constraints.html
#maas 2015-02-01
<heartones> hi any one has managed to connect juju to a machine using ssh/juju_id_rsa and id_rsa.pub keys I need to know if you have to put this public key in the maas preference to connect to a machine by juju bootstraping to it
#maas 2016-02-01
<mup> Bug #1520645 opened: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
<thoms> Hello. I need help about adding a "vmware" (vcenter) node to MAAS. I added the Vcenter CA to the openssl store of the MAAS server but when I try to add a chassis, vmware I keep getting Failed to probe and enlist VMware nodes: (vim.fault.HostConnectFault) {#012   dynamicType = <unset>,#012   dynamicProperty = (vmodl.DynamicProperty) [],#012   msg = '[SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify faile$.. does MAAS have an alternativ
<nagyz> blake_r, are you around?
<blake_r> nagyz: yeah
<nagyz> blake_r, I was wondering about https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1495779
<nagyz> not sure if people get notified for closed bugs, so pinged you here. :)
<nagyz> does my comment make any sense? if not, I'd be happy to elaborate
<nagyz> currently scripting setup of nodes so they use 2 interfaces for bonding and I was hoping I wouldn't need to click through 100+ nodes :P
<blake_r> nagyz: unconfigured on the UI is the same a mode=link_up
<blake_r> nagyz: so its doing the same thing
<nagyz> is there actually any difference if I leave it on the subnet vs unconfigured for an interface that won't have an IP actually?
<blake_r> nagyz: being on a subnet with mode=link_up is just like being unconfigured
<blake_r> nagyz: the subnet is just meta data to say this interface has access to this subnet, so it places that interface in that space, but unconfigured in that space
<blake_r> nagyz: it is designed that way for running something like the neutron gateway on that node, which needs its endpoint in a space, but must not have any ip address configured on that interface
<nagyz> ok, let me try if setting mode=link_up actually does what I want.
<nagyz> in the meantime, are you aware of any DNS/DHCP related issues in 1.9?
<nagyz> I think I'm still seeing a behaviour where enlisting just gets broken if I enable DNS support (but would need a lot of time to reproduce in a clean setup)
<blake_r> nagyz: that is very strange, let me know if you can get more detail on that
<nagyz> ok, I can try it in a clean environment later - I'd love to use the built-in DNS functionality instead of writing a sync script to designate... :-)
<nagyz> so going back on how to clear an interface...
<nagyz> basically by default after commissioning there is an interface on the subnet with an auto assign IP
<nagyz> my script then goes, creates a bond from two other interfaces, and sets the bond iface to static
<nagyz> and now this is the part where I'd like to clear the original interface.
<nagyz> http://pastebin.com/X8WwbLVt
<nagyz> this is the current iface definition
<nagyz> running interface link-subnet id id mode-link_up gets me an error message
<nagyz> "Cannot configure interface to link up (with no IP address) while other links are already configured"
<nagyz> if I click "unconfigured" on the web now, the links array becomesempty basically
<nagyz> I'm sure I'm missing something.
<nagyz> if I do an unlink-subnet, then the IP address association disappears
<nagyz> but even after I cannot run link-subnet ... mode=link_up
<nagyz> blake_r? :-)
<blake_r> nagyz: you need to remove all links and then it will go to LINK_UP automatically which is unconfigued
<blake_r> nagyz: you cannot set it to link_up with other links created
<nagyz> how would i do this from the cli?
<blake_r> nagyz: when you create the bond the parent interfaces will all go directly to configured
<nagyz> eg remove all links
<blake_r> nagyz: you need to call "unlink_subnet" with "link_id=<id>"
<nagyz> that doesn't work as discussed in the bug report - I just get back the same as it was just with a different id
<nagyz> or I really don't understand something.
<blake_r> nagyz: when you create a bond the parents will go to unconfigured
<blake_r> nagyz: you dont need to do that manually
<blake_r> nagyz: and by default the bond will be unconfigured as well
<nagyz> yes, I understand that. the bond is working fine
<nagyz> so by default I have 4 interfaces, eth{0,1,2,3}. by default when I enlist it's using eth0 but I want to create a bond of eth1 and eth2.
<nagyz> bonding works, I've managed to script that fully
<nagyz> however, now even though it's pxebooting from eth0, it will only need to configure bond0 (and eth1 and eth2 as slaves) in /etc/network/interfaces
<nagyz> so what I want is to explain to maas that "please forget that eth0 had any networks"
<nagyz> unlink-subnet does clear the IP assignment (from the GUI I can see it going from "auto assign" to "unconfigured")
<nagyz> but I'm still looking for the CLI equivalent of setting the subnet to unconfigured on the GUI - and the referenced command in the bug (mode=link_up) is not that.
<nagyz> I'm not sure I can describe my issue any more clear :-)
<nagyz> is it clear now what I'd like to accomplish?
<blake_r> nagyz: if the only link on the interface is link_up, then it will be unconfigured in the WebUI
<blake_r> nagyz: if you need to remove other links use link_subnet
<nagyz> blake_r, there is only a single link there and no way to get rid of it from the CLI.
<nagyz> if I select "unconfigured" from the GUI then I see the links array as empty
<blake_r> nagyz: that is incorrect then from the UI, all links should never go away that is a bug
<blake_r> nagyz: the API is correct having one link is just like unconfigured
<blake_r> nagyz: that link needs to be LINK_UP
<nagyz> http://pastebin.com/BCjvCqvn
<nagyz> before and after clicking
<nagyz> mode stays link_up, but the subnet definition is totally gone
<nagyz> unlike with unlink-subnet, where it always stays there.
<blake_r> nagyz: if the link is "LINK_UP" the subnet is not used on the deployed node, it is only there for metadata and to place the node in that space "aka. the space the subnet belongs"
<nagyz> I understand that, but I'd really like to get rid of it - to do the exactly same thing as on the UI.
<nagyz> now, either the UI is faulty as I can set the subnet unconfigured (which removes the whole subnet definition for the interface)
<nagyz> or the CLI is inconsistent as it doesn't allow this
<blake_r> nagyz: then just do "link_subnet mode=link_up" on the interface once it has only that one "link_up"
<nagyz> I cannot do that as that raises the error that I refered to above
<nagyz> the point would be to replace clicking on the GUI to set the interface's subnet to "unconfigured" :-)
<nagyz> maybe I should have started with that
<blake_r> nagyz: well then that is a bug as you should be able to perform that operation
<nagyz> shall I open a bug? :-)
<blake_r> nagyz: yes please
<mup> Bug #1540453 opened: API doesn't indicate whether a node is deployable <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540453>
<mag009_> hey
<mag009_> hi I'm trying to deploy a xenial over maas but it seem that the image is not able to load the following module when deploying : nls_iso8859_1 it is required to mount the efi partition in fat32
<mag009_> boot.log show this : can't create directory '/root/lib/modules': Read-only file system
<mup> Bug #1540522 opened: Xenial deploy failed at efi mount  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540522>
<mup> Bug #1540528 opened: [1.9] cannot scrub subnet information from interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540528>
<roaksoax-brb> /wi/win 4
<mup> Bug #1540528 changed: [1.9] cannot scrub subnet information from interface <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540528>
<mup> Bug #1540528 opened: [1.9] cannot scrub subnet information from interface <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540528>
<mup> Bug #1540522 changed: Xenial deploy failed at efi mount  <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540522>
<mup> Bug #1540539 opened: MAAS installation: bind9 chokes on duplicate dnssec-validation setting <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540539>
<mup> Bug #1540539 changed: MAAS installation: bind9 chokes on duplicate dnssec-validation setting <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540539>
<mup> Bug #1540522 opened: Xenial deploy failed at efi mount  <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540522>
<mup> Bug #1540522 changed: Xenial deploy failed at efi mount  <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540522>
<mup> Bug #1540539 opened: MAAS installation: bind9 chokes on duplicate dnssec-validation setting <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540539>
<mup> Bug #1540548 opened: MAAS installation doesn't create database config <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540548>
<mup> Bug #1540548 changed: MAAS installation doesn't create database config <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540548>
<mup> Bug #1540548 opened: MAAS installation doesn't create database config <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540548>
<mup> Bug #1540548 changed: MAAS installation doesn't create database config <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540548>
<mup> Bug #1540548 opened: MAAS installation doesn't create database config <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540548>
<Skaag> I'm stuck with the "Getting started" document, I have two machines both running MAAS, I have em1 and em2 on both of them (em2 being the private network)
<Skaag> If someone is willing to give me a few minutes to help me get up and running, that will be wonderful and much appreciated
<Skaag> I'm not sure how to get the two machines to cluster, for example
<nagyz> why do you have two machines?
<nagyz> for simple installations you can run one machine
<nagyz> I guess depends on your node size, but for my ~120 nodes in the system, 1 maas is enough
<Skaag> I see
<Skaag> I just realized yesterday that the way this works is that you can setup MAAS itself even on a relatively weak VM
<Skaag> and let the hardware boot via PXE
<Skaag> but what's not clear to me is: the physical machine boots via PXE, how do you run multiple VM's on the same metal?
<Skaag> does some "layer" get booted first via PXE, which then allows running multiple VM's also via PXE?
<nagyz> not sure I even understand the question...
<nagyz> do you want to provision physical servers or VMs?
<nagyz> for example we use maas to provision our physical nodes but we use openstack for vms
<nagyz> maas is not orchestrating VM creation and whatnot
<Skaag> I want to use openstack for VMs
<Skaag> I have two relatively powerful machines with tons of storage
<Skaag> normally I would use something like proxmox to take as much advantage of the hardware as possible
<Skaag> (since all VM's are private, and absolute 100% hack proof isolation is not important)
<nagyz> so why not use proxmox?
<nagyz> for 2 machines you don't need maas...
<nagyz> esp since you can't use maas AND proxmox together as proxmox has it's own installer
<Skaag> I want to create a setup that mimics as much as possible what cloud providers offer
<nagyz> no cloud provider tells you how they provision their infrastructure, usually
<nagyz> and proxmox doesn't support any "cloud".
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: maas uses VM's as if they were hardware
<nagyz> you can use maas to deploy the hardware and then install openstack using juju for example
<nagyz> roaksoax-brb, a quick question re. the bcache bug in 1.9 + the official trusty image: what's the plan there? :-)
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: can you point me to the bug ? maybe the issue is not actually in MAAS but curtin
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: When you tell MAAS "mannage this VM" or "This chassis (which can be a host with VMs") MAAS uses it as if it were individual hardware out there
<nagyz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1514094
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: MAAS won't make any distinction between a VM and a baremetal machine
<nagyz> right it's a curtin bug actually...
<nagyz> but breaks using bcache via maas :)
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: seems fixed thought. What cucrtin version are you using ?
<nagyz> roaksoax-brb, whatever is in the image that maas uses to deploy trusty from the /releases repo :-)
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: curtin is not in the images. Curtin is installed in the MAAS server actually
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: dpkg -l | grep curtin in the MAAS Server
<nagyz> on the maas node apt-cache show tells me it's 0.1.0~bzr314-0ubuntu1
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: the bug seems fixed on rev304 and rev306
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: so that fix is in curtin
<nagyz> I can give it a go again but we've just tried creating bcache backed drives and it didn't work out
<nagyz> saw a bunch of modprobe bcache errors
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: try using the MAAS daily image s?
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: and please pb the intsall output, and I can raise it with the curtin guys
<nagyz> yeah let me give that a go
<nagyz> that nerve-wrecking moment when you do a "cat config-generated-from-python | ssh backbone-switch-1"... :)
<nagyz> the switch config was actually generated by a python script from maas's lldp discovery data
<nagyz> and it configures over 200 ports now
<Skaag> roaksoax-brb: I see, so I could in theory start an instance using whatever virtualization solution I have, and just tell it to boot via PXE
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: correct
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: or if you have pre-created/described say, 10 VM's in say KVM or VMWare ESXi, and you can literally add them all in one go with MAAS
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: with the 'Add Chassis' from the webui
<Skaag> understood
<Skaag> so then what I need to do is install openstack directly on those two ubuntu machines, and MAAS on a separate machine, just to hold the images, and control provisioning
<Skaag> but then if I install openstack, what is the advantage of using a tool such as MAAS, wouldn't it be a duplicate?
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: you can use MAAS/juju to install openstack directly
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: openstack itself will allow you to deploy instances in the cloud, you don't really need maas for that
<Skaag> I see
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: if you want to deploy workloads in those instances, you can use Juju with the OpenStack provider
<Skaag> but in my case because all I have is 2 machines dedicated to openstack, there's little benefit. I guess MAAS is really for larger outfits who deploy a LOT of hardware all the time (and dynamically)
<Skaag> and they can take them up/down depending on demand
<Skaag> and everything is 100% dynamic
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag correct
<Skaag> thank you, I feel I understand the structure much better now
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: if say, you don't put OpenStack on those 2 machines, but you do have 50 VM's running, you can deploy those with MAAS
<Skaag> I have no idea how to do that
<Skaag> I have MAAS right now on those two machines
<Skaag> the idea with creating two instances was for redundancy
<Skaag> but I don't know how to make them aware of each other (cluster)
<Skaag> and further, I don't know how to create VM instances under maas
<mup> Bug #1540453 changed: API doesn't indicate whether a node is deployable <landscape> <MAAS:Opinion> <MAAS 1.9:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540453>
<nagyz> roaksoax-brb, would maas 1.9 be able to power on VMs on vSphere using it's API instead of WOL?
<nagyz> and if so, how does a "chassis" map to VMs in VMware? is it only based on prefix? or is it a folder name?
<roaksoax-brb> Skaag: MAAS doesn't yet have native HA
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: MAAS 1.8+ IIRC supports VMWare products, but the support is based on python-pyvmomi's library, which is VMware's
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: you dont really need WoL
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: when you add a "chassis" you can send a prefix filter
<nagyz> roaksoax-brb, so if I actually want maas to start the VM, will it do it via calling the native API?
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: yes
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: maas never really supported VMWare until we added support on 1.8... or 1.7 even
<roaksoax-brb> can't recall of the top of my head :)
<nagyz> it would be cool to experiment with juju there instead of physical nodes:-)
<nagyz> (I know I know, I could use AWS or OS underneath as well)
<nagyz> any quick way to get back the system IDs from maas CLI sorted by the system name...? :)
<nagyz> tried to do it with | jq but haven't managed so far
<Skaag> I'd just pipe it through cut + sort
<Skaag> or maybe that's not very good since it would only give you the name
<Skaag> oh it's a json output. sorry, my bad.
<mup> Bug #1540453 opened: API doesn't indicate whether a node is deployable <landscape> <MAAS:Opinion> <MAAS 1.9:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540453>
<nagyz> | jq '.[] | {name:.hostname,id:.system_id}' | jq -s '. | sort_by(.name)'
<nagyz> this works
<roaksoax-brb> nagyz: you can use juju too i'd think
<nagyz> roaksoax-brb, right it only talks to maas :-) so if maas provisioning works then I can use juju
<nagyz> that's the current plan
<nagyz> ok, thanks for the help, off to bed.
<nagyz> I'll open some dns bugreports tomorrow ;-)
<mup> Bug #1540453 changed: API doesn't indicate whether a node is deployable <landscape> <MAAS:Opinion> <MAAS 1.9:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540453>
<roaksoax-brb> hehe
<dgrossman> can someone point me to installing centos images in maas 1.8.3?  I tried 'sudo maas admin boot-resources create name=centos/centos7 architecture=amd64/generic content@=centos7-amd64-root-tgz'  do I need to generate an api key before trying to do this?
#maas 2016-02-02
<fluxcore> Hi fellows. Just trying to install my first bootstack cluster using maas/juju - and all my nodes timeout (20mins) during commissioning. I've tried sshing into the node and poking around log files but can't see any smoking guns - how do I go about debugging what the issue is?
<fluxcore> bah, wiping install and trying with 15.10 instead.
<mup> Bug #1540765 opened: [1.10] Unable to detect IPMI control settings during enlistment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540765>
<mup> Bug #1540766 opened: [1.10] VLAN submission to MAAS during enlistment leaks Python-isms <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540766>
<icey_> I'm running MAAS on an orangebox with Juju, it looks like cloud-init on these is dropping the upstream DNS into the resolvconf
<icey_> is there something I should be doing differently or some config option that I'm missing?
<icey_> the additional DNS entry matches the default gateway but doesn't let me resolve the other MAAS nodes within the cluster
<mup> Bug #1541030 opened: commission fails with HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541030>
<mup> Bug #1541030 changed: commission fails with HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541030>
<mup> Bug #1541030 opened: commission fails with HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541030>
<fluxcore> How do I get MAAS to allow other commissioning images than 14.04LTS? I've installed the 15.10 boot image, but it only shows up in the deployment dropdown, not commissioning.
<fluxcore> my nodes all fail to commission due to SSL cert issues, and there's a but which claims to fix it in later versions of pollinate
<fluxcore> *bug
<nagyz> roaksoax-brb, am I supposed to be able to select multiple disks on the UI to add them to bcache?
<nagyz> (as backing disks)
<Sidrick> hi there, can I use MAAS without a BMC port ?
<mup> Bug #1541091 opened: [1.9] cannot add multiple drives as bcache backing drives on the UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541091>
<fluxcore> supposedly supports wake on lan...
<mup> Bug #1541091 changed: [1.9] cannot add multiple drives as bcache backing drives on the UI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541091>
<mup> Bug #1541091 opened: [1.9] cannot add multiple drives as bcache backing drives on the UI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541091>
<fluxcore> bloody hell, is there even a way to add more commissioning images? 14.04 is broken but I can't find anything else
<mup> Bug #1541091 changed: [1.9] cannot add multiple drives as bcache backing drives on the UI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541091>
<mup> Bug #1541091 opened: [1.9] cannot add multiple drives as bcache backing drives on the UI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541091>
<mup> Bug #1541091 changed: [1.9] cannot add multiple drives as bcache backing drives on the UI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541091>
#maas 2016-02-03
<mup> Bug #1541268 opened: test_dnsresources_are_in_the_dns intermittently fails <tech-debt> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541268>
<mup> Bug #1541298 opened: commission succeeds even when commissioning output was not uploaded <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541298>
<mup> Bug #1541298 changed: commission succeeds even when commissioning output was not uploaded <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541298>
<mup> Bug #1541298 opened: commission succeeds even when commissioning output was not uploaded <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541298>
<mup> Bug #1541464 opened: [1.10] AMT queries seem to be failing on Xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541464>
<mup> Bug #1541481 opened: number of CPU cores is 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541481>
<mup> Bug #1541640 opened: MaaS region controller 1.9 fails on Ubuntu 15.10 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541640>
<mup> Bug #1541640 changed: MaaS region controller 1.9 fails on Ubuntu 15.10 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541640>
<mup> Bug #1541640 opened: MaaS region controller 1.9 fails on Ubuntu 15.10 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541640>
#maas 2016-02-04
<mup> Bug #1541878 opened: Systems fail to commission with proper IPMI credentials <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541878>
<mup> Bug #1541878 changed: Systems fail to commission with proper IPMI credentials <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541878>
<mup> Bug #1541878 opened: Systems fail to commission with proper IPMI credentials <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541878>
#maas 2016-02-05
<mup> Bug #1523091 changed: dhcp/dns inconsistency prevents enlistment <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523091>
<mup> Bug #1523091 opened: dhcp/dns inconsistency prevents enlistment <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523091>
<mup> Bug #1523091 changed: dhcp/dns inconsistency prevents enlistment <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523091>
<mup> Bug #1532271 changed: maas fails to deploy ibm power nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532271>
<mup> Bug #1532271 opened: maas fails to deploy ibm power nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532271>
<mup> Bug #1532271 changed: maas fails to deploy ibm power nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532271>
<mup> Bug #1542287 opened: BMC fails after node is commissioned  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542287>
<mup> Bug #1542287 changed: BMC fails after node is commissioned  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542287>
<mup> Bug #1542287 opened: BMC fails after node is commissioned  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542287>
<mup> Bug #1542324 opened: Nodes enlist without any IPMI/BMC information <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 1.10:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542324>
<mup> Bug #1542326 opened: Cannot deploy Ubuntu 14.04/15.10 on EFI system after 1.8 version to 1.9 upgrade <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542326>
<mup> Bug #1542349 opened: Network aliases are created during commissioning <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542349>
<mup> Bug #1542353 opened: 6 Core system is listed as having a single CPU <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542353>
<haasn> I'm playing around with a new MAAS setup (for testing) and there are a few things I'm stuck on:
<haasn> 1. Network topology. I don't understand the intended design. I have a public LAN that is connected to the internet and uses real IPs (134.X.X.X), and my maas region+cluster controller has one interface in this LAN and one interface currently not connected to anything
<haasn> I understand from documentation that it's typical to have a second interface on the cluster controller plugged into an extra LAN on an extra switch for this cluster, which is where the nodes will be connected. The cluster controller's DHCP manages this LAN
<haasn> But then how are nodes expected to connect with the internet?
<haasn> And am I supposed to use private IPs here or another public (global) IP block for this cluster?
<haasn> If the former, does that mean the cluster controller needs NAT? How do I make the nodes reachable, then?
<haasn> Or is the intended design that *every* node has two NICs, one connected to the internet via the public LAN and one connected to the local network for DHCP/pxeboot/management purposes?
<haasn> But that would require having two NICs on every single machine I want to manage, which seems excessive
<haasn> Alternatively, I could consider having a “flat” network setup where I reserve a real IP range on the (non-maas) DHCP server running on the “public”/internet-connected LAN and manually configure this with fixed addresses, then set it to use next-server <maas.ip> for pxe-boot purposes
<haasn> But then I wouldn't be using the maas DHCP at all, and I understand this comes with configuration annoyances beyond the overhead of setting up the DHCP once
<haasn> 2. Node commissioning. For now, I've just created a few VMs for testing on the “public” LAN and set the external DHCP server up to load pxelinux.0 and set next-server as the IP of the maas region/cluster controller as described in my previous message. When adding the nodes in the maas web GUI, it shuts them on, boots into its own image, and a minute later or so the status changes to “Failed
<haasn> commissioning” with no further debug output
<haasn> I watched the terminal output of the VMs while it was commissioning and all the messages go by really quickly, but I do see a lot of apt failures referring to being unable to connect to external domains. I assumed it was some DNS/DHCP error, and decided to boot a livecd for testing purposes (ubuntu), but this livecd has no problems reaching ubuntu.com
<haasn> So I'm not really sure why the commission image seems to be silently failing with no logs that give me any information
<haasn> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/10/maas-network-layouts-for-the-landscape-autopilot/ seems to go into some detail about network topology but it leaves me with more questions than answers
<haasn> 1. in the “flat network” approach, why does one of the devices still require two NICs plugged into the *same* network? That just seems excessive!
<haasn> 2. In the “split network” approach, why are both networks plugged into the same switch? Huh?
<haasn> Is the switch supposed to have VLANs configured for them? Why not just draw two switches then?
<haasn> And it still doesn't explain how the nodes are supposed to be able to reach the internet
<haasn> If they're stuck on a private network
<haasn> This graphic would be much more helpful with real example IPs
<haasn> https://www.mirantis.com/blog/understanding-options-deployment-topologies-high-availability-ha-openstack/ is not maas-specific but it suggests https://www.mirantis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/netlayout.png
<haasn> So I guess that answers what I'm confused about: Yes, you really are supposed to get two NICs on every single node, one for public and one for private usage
<haasn> Now I just need maas to actually work :p
<roaksoax> haasn: if you are running on single machine with region/cluster on it, you can have maas on a flat network. You may need 2 nic's connected to the cluster if you want to power manage machine and these are in a different netwpork, if they are routed, then you dont
<roaksoax> haasn: however, in reality, if you only had 1 NIC, power managed is routed, and you have a gateway (aka your router), then you only need to configure the Cluster Controller interfac efor which you want to manage DNS/DHCP and that's were MAAS will pxe boot from
<haasn> I think I've decided to stick with a flat network approach and just disable the maas DHCP server, that way I only need one NIC per node and the only drawback is that I have to manually add all new nodes. I don't expect to have more than 10 nodes at most
<haasn> So this is fine
<haasn> I also don't need an extra switch or upstream configuration
<haasn> To clarify about my commissioning troubles: The machines are recognized, I get a full YAML output of all details including CPU, memory, disks etc. which are all recognized successfully
<haasn> So clearly it's communicating right, the machines are recognized successfully.. and then it just sets the status to “Commissioning failed”
<haasn> With no further debug logs
<roaksoax> haasn: did you see to commissioning scripts section at the bottom and see whether anything failed?
<roaksoax> haasn: so if you go to the details page, at the bottom you'll have lshw output, and a drop down to chose between commissioning output and the scripts
<roaksoax> and maybe one of the scripts is failing, which is causing commissioning to fail
<roaksoax> that's if you are using 1.8+ though
<haasn> roaksoax: ah, I missed that dropdown menu
<haasn> I get a lot of failed scripts, e.g. https://0x0.st/X2V.txt
<haasn> 134.60.209.143:8000 is the maas controller
<haasn> But nothing is running on port 8000
<haasn> maas-proxy is installed on the machine, but I didn't touch its configs. The documentation doesn't seem to mention anything about maas-proxy or it being required
<haasn> Hmm. Seems maas-proxy.conf is configured to use http_port 8000 and http_port transparent 3128, but the former is ignored by squid3?
<haasn> I'm not sure if maas-proxy.conf is being used at all.. it isn't mentioned in the command line of the running squid3 instance
<haasn> I found the error
<haasn> squid3 was already running with the wrong config (why?)
<haasn> stopped it, started maas-proxy manually and now it works
<haasn> p.s. does this mean I'm running an open proxy on that machine that the entire internet can access?
<haasn> Seems like it, “allow localhost src all # TODO: change this” nice
<haasn> Also, wake on lan doesn't seem to work. It works if I run it manually (ether-wake -i enp1s1f0 MAC)
<haasn> But maas doesn't get that
<haasn> apt install wakeonlan # fixed it
<mup> Bug #1542410 opened: [1.10] IPMI power query fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542410>
<mup> Bug #1542410 changed: [1.10] IPMI power query fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542410>
<mup> Bug #1542410 opened: [1.10] IPMI power query fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542410>
<mup> Bug #1542410 changed: [1.10] IPMI power query fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542410>
<haasn> The MAAS documentation and advertising suggests I can “Setup the RAID and Network configuration you want through the MAAS web UI or CLI” but I can't find any way to setup RAID on the web interface
<haasn> CLI-only?
<haasn> Or does that require changes to the preseed?
#maas 2016-02-06
<haasn> maas seems to be having some general difficulties managing qemu VMs via the qemu+ssh power management mode. I can't pinpoint anything specific - but some machines work fine, and others do not in strange reasons (usually “machine gets stuck during some phase of deployment because it never got powered on”)
<haasn> I'm testing with identical VMs running on the same host using identical settings - except for the name, which is just vm<id>
<haasn> So I have no idea why some would randomly work fine and some would randomly get stuck
<haasn> Any ideas what could possibly be going on?
<haasn> Running sudo -u maas virsh -c $URL start $NAME (with the values copy/pasted from the maas node config) works..
<haasn> It also works if I select the machines manually and choose “power on”
<haasn> The power status also seems to not update itself consistently, or at all - usually I have to click on “check now” to get correct readings
<Praba> we have installed ubuntu server and installed MAAS then in MAAS we got some problems like the image file is not importing
<Praba> Can i get some answers in order to recover my problem
<haasn> I get this when trying to import boot images: https://0x0.st/X91.txt
<haasn> maas 1.9 running on ubuntu 14.04 LTS inside an LXC container
<haasn> ‘loop’ module *is* loaded
<haasn> Ah seems like an apparmor thing
<haasn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1474967 contains a fix in the comments
#maas 2016-02-07
<mup> Bug #1542761 opened: MAAS will not import images and there is no error as to why <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542761>
<nagyz> haasn, RAID needs 1.9 AFAIK
<haasn> nagyz: yeah saw that as well after upgrading to 1.9
<nagyz> no idea about the virsh stuff but if it's a bug then go ahead and open it
<nagyz> ah reading back I see you've found it :)
<haasn> heh
<haasn> maas update from 1.8 to 1.9 made the entire subnet unreachable
<haasn> because while in the past it would default to using the external DHCP addresses when assigning web servers, it now defaults to “auto assign” which means the first vm I deployed ended up as X.X.X.1, which is the same address as my gateway
<haasn> that was a “fun” bug to track down
<haasn> it would be great if I could reverse this behavior without having to “upgrade” back to 1.8
<haasn> s/when assigning web servers/when deploying nodes/
<haasn> or even better: get the IP that was offered via DHCP during the commissioning phase, and then use that as a static IP
<haasn> that would be the best-of-all worlds solution
<haasn> Also, the default should be configurable rather than “auto assign”
<haasn> Or even better: if no network range is configured for the cluster controller, the “auto assign” options shouldn't even be *available*
<haasn> It *can't* reasonably auto-assign an address if the cluster controller is unavailable
<haasn> I mean if the network range is unavailable
#maas 2017-01-30
<mup> Bug #1660211 changed: MAAS fails to properly configure two NICs with different subnets <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660211>
<mup> Bug #1633663 changed: [2.1] Unlink interfaces creates a new link <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633663>
<BlackDex> oke, i can't seem to find the correct place for the changelog
<BlackDex> where can i find the changelog for 2.1.3, and also for the dev versions?
<thiagolib> Hi someone problem with maas-region-controller trying to reinstall
<thiagolib> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23875672/
<pmatulis> thiagolib, this seems to come up often. dunno. roaksoax? ^^^
<thiagolib> pmatulis: So I'm just trying to install the mass-region-controller without losing its dbconfig files.
<jlec__> hi
<jlec__> when deploying CentOS7 images I see "tar... mkdir: no space left on device"
<jlec__> doing the same deploy using CentOS6 or ubuntu image works fine
<jlec__> Any idea?
<jlec__> roaksoax: please ping me when ever you have time.
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a custom ubuntu image loaded into maas. And it worked perfectly until a few weeks ago. Now it doesn't configure the network config to be DHCP or static or any thing.
<BlackDex> How can i force maas or curtain to put the network to dhcp in /etc/network/interface?
<jlec__> What is the current way to create custom images for Maas-2?
<BlackDex> jlec__: you can do that several ways. What i did i just used kvm as a client, and extracted/tarred out all the data from that image, and uploaded that image to maas :)
<BlackDex> don't forget to install cloud-init if  you want key's and network etc.. to be correct
<jlec__> BlackDex: so the whole magic is stage 3 tarball plus cloud-init?
<jlec__> nice
 * jlec__ likes that
<vogelc> jlec__: Also make sure to include curtin.
<jlec__> vogelc: does curtin come from pip?
<jlec__> mmh no
<vogelc> jlec__: I extracted it from / of build using the centos provided by MAAS.
<jlec__> That's also possible
<vogelc> Has any successfully implemented LVM for use on Centos?
<vogelc> During build curtin keeps trying to install grub on /dev/dm-0 and it complains it is an LVM device.
<jlec__> vogelc: curtin is distutils installable. so easy thing
<jlec__> vogelc: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~curtin-dev/curtin/trunk/view/head:/doc/topics/storage.rst seems to be some support for LVM in curtin
<vogelc> jlec__:  thats exactly what I follow.  Let me do a build and show the output.
<jlec__> vogelc: I am also fighting with CentOS and MAAS
<vogelc> jlec__:  here is a link to my storage config.  http://chopapp.com/#n7d4c4w1
<jlec__> so you are really chunking it up?
<jlec__> Might be my problem too.
<vogelc> If I use standard partitions no LVM it works.
<vogelc> Here is the error: grub2-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding. grub2-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<vogelc> This is what is being run: ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpt0crqezh/target', 'grub2-install', '--recheck', '/dev/dm-0']
<mup> Bug #1660370 opened: [UX Improvement] Surface the filter selection better on the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660370>
<roaksoax> jlec: pong
<g3> went to commission my nodes
<g3> and now I see this
<g3> [error] ceph-mon1: Unable to set any default storage layout because it has no writable disks.
<g3> It was working, but we had to reset everything
<g3> now it isn't finding any of the disks?
<g3> also what username / password does MAAS create on the machine? I can't phyiscally login at the host!
<g3> went to recommission a node
<g3> [error] ceph-mon1: Unable to set any default storage layout because it has no writable
<g3>             disks.
<g3> [error] ceph-mon1: Unable to set any default storage layout because it has no writable disks
<mup> Bug #1660418 opened: Uploading a new custom image does not remove the old image <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660418>
<vogelc> is anyone aware of an update to knife for MAAS so it will work with api/2.0?
<roaksoax> g3: commission your nodes with an HWE kernel
<roaksoax> g3: the stock kernel probabaly doesnt; have the drivers
<roaksoax> g3: and we use SSH to access a deployed system
<jlec> roaksoax: is there some up2date guide around custom images?
<jlec> roaksoax: I need ubuntu LTS including python, and I would like to create CentOS 7.3 images
<jlec> roaksoax: secondly, I am trying to deploy CentOS. 6.6 works, but 7.0 with the same settings has problems with filesystem and network
<roaksoax> jlec: what are your issues with centos7 ? the images that maas provides are the latest centos available as per their released cloud-images
<jlec> roaksoax: interesting. They are still labelled 7.0 in Maas. As I cannot deploy them I neever could check what they really are.
<jlec> roaksoax: How can I debug a failed deploy if the network setup fails?
<jlec> roaksoax: Is there anything special I need ot do to the FS? I just set the whole disk to be / with xfs. Any suggestions?
<roaksoax> jlec: yeah there's a bug for that
<roaksoax> jlec: maas provides an installation log (you can see it in the WebUI or get it with: "maas admin node-results read system_id=4tbcnh result_type=1 | grep data | cut -d"\"" -f4 | base64 --decode"
<roaksoax> maas <admin> node-results read system_id=<system_id_of_machine> result_type=1 | grep data | cut -d"\"" -f4 | base64 --decode
<roaksoax> jlec: do that on a failed deployment machine
<roaksoax> jlec: or you ncan get rsyslog form /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine-=name>
<jlec> roaksoax: thanks. I will look into that tomorrow. Perhaps I can figure out what it is.
<roaksoax> jlec: yeah, let me know./ We know there are some deployment failures with centos when deploying with UEFI
<roaksoax> which we are working on fixing
<jlec> roaksoax: this is with a old IBM blade setup
<jlec> roaksoax: only BIOS and manual power cycle
<vogelc> roaksoax: have you run into an error where curtin trys to install grub2 on /dev/dm-0 when using LVM on CentOS?  This does not happen when using flat storage.
<roaksoax> jlec: strange!
<roaksoax> vogelc: maas doesn't support lvm+centos
<g3> roaksoax, how do you specify which kernel to use when commissioning? I've only seen that option via deploy
<roaksoax> g3: in the settings page you can select which kernel you want to use.
<g3> Oh interesting
<g3> I'm curious as to why it was working before?
<vogelc> roaksoax: Is lvm and centos support on the roadmap?
<mup> Bug #1660439 opened: MAAS should automatically "vacuum" the database to remove deleted images. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660439>
<mup> Bug #1660440 opened: MAAS should notify users when boot image storage space is low <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660440>
<roaksoax> vogelc: it is but not in the next 6 months, we are prioritizing other work atm
<netmonk> hello does it works with something different than ubuntu ?
<netmonk> too nice to be good
<netmonk> what if i want to deploy centos or arch ?
<netmonk> im stuck to deploy only ubuntu ?
<g3> roaksoax, unfortunately that didn't work..
<g3> hmp
<roaksoax> netmonk: you can deploy centos
<roaksoax> netmonk: maas provides centos images
<g3> Are you chatting with me?
<roaksoax> g3: what didn't work? maas discovering storage on a HWE kernel ?
<g3> Yes you are correct
<g3> From the commissioning output of lshw it sees all of the drives
<roaksoax> g3: what types of drives are these ?
<g3> but according to the logs in /var/log/maas it states that it is Unable to set any default storage layout because it has no writable disks.
<g3> it was working
<g3> but I swizzled some subnet things then started over
<g3> they are sata ssd's
<g3> and a pcie ssd
<g3> and on the OSD machines there are 12 sata spinners, 2 sata ssd's and 2 pcie ssd's
<g3> All 5 machines are reporting the same error of the disks are not writable
<roaksoax> g3: uhmm strange... did you by anychance manually delete those disks and commissioning wont recognize them again ?
<g3> I didn't
<g3> I deleted the machines
<g3> and started over
<roaksoax> g3: can you pleas efell a bug with details on what errors it is showing you and attaching logs so we can look into that ?
<g3> I can
<g3> bug comming but also a forumn post
<g3> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351047
<g3> well basically there is a bug already
<g3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1573084
<roaksoax> g3: are you using MAAS 1.9 ?
<g3> no I jsut realized that
<g3> 2.1.3
<roaksoax> g3: please do file a bug and attach to it the cloud-init logs which you can get from /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine-name>
<mup> Bug #1660495 opened: Can't commission node because it has no writable disks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660495>
<g3> done done and done
#maas 2017-01-31
<g3> Also if I commission and allow ssh access, the drives are there....
<roaksoax> g3: cool, I'll track it
<roaksoax> g3: thanks
<roaksoax> g3: what server is this? HP Gen9 ?
<g3> supermicro
<mup> Bug #1660498 opened: ipv6 address in power parameters should not require [] <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660498>
<g3> The unfortunately side effect is, it was working up until the weekend
<g3> I had deployed the servers many times while sorting out the subnet.
<jwitko> hey all, I'm trying to setup firewall rules for my MAAS server via IPTables and I'm wondering how MAAS is using iscsi?
<jwitko> do I need to open iscsi ports ?
<jwitko> using MAAS 2.1 btw
<babbageclunk> ping mpontillo?
<mpontillo> babbageclunk: hi there
<babbageclunk> mpontillo: Hi! I'm trying to bootstrap juju to a kvm maas I have, but I needed to bump up the ram in the node I'm using as the controller.
<babbageclunk> mpontillo: How can I get maas to see the new ram amount?
<babbageclunk> mpontillo: Do I need to remove and recommission the machine? Or is there some easier way?
<mpontillo> babbageclunk: recommissioning (without deleting it) /should/ work, but you can also use the API/CLI, such as "maas <profile> machine update <system_id> memory=4096"
<babbageclunk> mpontillo: great, thanks!
<mpontillo> np
<junaidali> Hi guys, is the commissioning time out configurable?
<junaidali> I'm emulating arm on x64, so vm is taking time while commissioning resulting into 'failed commissioning'. Any help will be much appreciated
<jlec__> good morning
<jlec__> Is it possible to start a live CD or in live mode via Maas?
<jlec__> I'd to not alter the content on the disk for inspection and debugging?
<brendand> jlec__, you can boot in 'rescue mode' which loads an ephemeral image (that is similar to a live cd)
<jlec__> brendand: true :) I tried that before
<jlec__> thanks
<hachi> Hello
<hachi> How i can connect a network interface to a fabric using CLI ?
<brendand> hachi, you can link it to a subnet - that subnet will be associated with a fabric
<hachi> brendand thank you for your answer, do you mean using the cmd:
<hachi> maas $maas_profile interface link-subnet $system_id........
<hachi> ?
<brendand> hachi, you also need to specify the interface id and the parameters. but yeah
<hachi> brendand thank you, i will update my script to include your recommendations and see how it goes
<netmonk> roaksoax: ok :)
<netmonk> but something else ?
<mup> Bug #1660589 opened: [Machine details page] In the interfaces list add parenthesis to the value Unconfigured  for unconfigured Subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660589>
<mup> Bug #1660592 opened: [Machine details page] In the machine summary change the term Unassigned to (Unassigned) for when the owner has not been assigned <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660592>
<mup> Bug #1660593 opened: [web UI] 2.2 DHCP Relay - Action 'disable dhcp' should be 'disable dhcp relay' <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660593>
<jlec__> I am trapped in "Failed to exit rescue mode". What Can I do there?
<jlec__> solved
<mup> Bug #1660617 opened: unexpected string of length 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660617>
<mup> Bug #1660617 changed: unexpected string of length 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660617>
<mup> Bug #1660617 opened: unexpected string of length 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660617>
<thiagolib> HI sameone already this error
<thiagolib> Node commissioning failure - 'cloudinit' running config-ntp with frequency once-per-instance, in commissioning. I'm utilizing ubuntu 16.04 with MAAS Version 2.1.3
<roaksoax> thiagolib: smaybe your machi cannot access the archives to download ntp related stuff and configure it.
<roaksoax> thiagolib: also see the actual log /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<mache-name>/<date>/messages -> that should give you more detail of what failed
<mup> Bug #1660617 changed: unexpected string of length 1 <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660617>
<mup> Bug #1660617 opened: unexpected string of length 1 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660617>
<mup> Bug #1660649 opened: [UX] Improve bulk actions - Break the Take action list with separator lines to improve the readability and discoverability  of actions <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660649>
<thiagolib> roaksoax: Searching for the error in the messages file I found an excerpt saying that the file cc_ntp.py failed.
<thiagolib> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23900491/
<roaksoax> thiagolib: #012Command: ['eatmydata', 'apt-get', '--option=Dpkg::Options::=--force-confold', '--option=Dpkg::options::=--force-unsafe-io', '--assume-yes', '--quiet', 'update']#012Exit code: 100#012Reason: -#012Stdout: ''#012Stderr: ''
<roaksoax> Jan 31 14:49:55 BOOTSTRAP [CLOUDINIT] stages.py[DEBUG]: Running module timezone (<module 'cloudinit.config.cc_timezone' from '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/cloudinit/config/cc_timezone.py'>) with frequency once-per-instance
<roaksoax> thiagolib: that is leading me to believe that it was an issue with the apt-get command
<mup> Bug #1660743 opened: [2.1.3] Incorrect warning message in WebUI that MAAS is not providing DHCP even though DHCP enabled <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660743>
<capncrunch4me> Fresh maas install, running into connection error 111
<capncrunch4me> MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)
<capncrunch4me> connection refused from any node trying to be provisioned up. Its a vanilla MAAS install
<mup> Bug #1660754 opened: Connection Error 111 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660754>
<capncrunch4me> so newest versions of maas dont listen on 5240 on IPV4
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: maas always listens on 5240
<capncrunch4me> roaksoax: strangely I see it on netstat as tcp6, not on tcp
<blake_r> capncrunch4me: can you do an "ip addr show | pastebinit"
<blake_r> capncrunch4me: and a "cat /etc/maas/regiond.conf | pastebinit"
<capncrunch4me> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901090/
<mup> Bug #1660754 changed: Connection Error 111 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660754>
<capncrunch4me> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901092/
<blake_r> capncrunch4me: hmm got an ipv4 address, very strange
<blake_r> capncrunch4me: and the maas_url is ipv4 based
<blake_r> capncrunch4me: try "sudo systemctl restart maas-regiond maas-rackd" then do a netstat to see if listening on ipv4
<blake_r> lamont: ^ any thoughts?
<capncrunch4me> hrmm
<capncrunch4me> I dont want maas listening on public IP
<capncrunch4me> I want it listening on all
<capncrunch4me> nupe, tcp6 only
<capncrunch4me> tcp6       0      0 :::5240                 :::*                    LISTEN      7029/python3
<roaksoax> i think that's twisted's way of implementing things
<blake_r> capncrunch4me: lamont is our ipv6 expert so I will have to defer to him on why its choosing not to open a socket on tcp4 socket
<capncrunch4me> on latest maas, how do I reconfigure IP without having to modify each config by hand?
<capncrunch4me> I would prefer that it communicate over my private IP, versus public
<mup> Bug #1660754 opened: Connection Error 111 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660754>
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: sudo maas-rack config --help
<roaksoax> sudo maas-region local_config_*
<capncrunch4me> yeah, not sure what the local_config is
<capncrunch4me> yeah, as is suspected there are waaaay too many bugs to use MAAS in production
<capncrunch4me> we tried this with 1.8, 1.9 and now 2.1
<capncrunch4me> for instance, once you overcome one issue…like the IP address issue, then MAAS decides in commissioning to improperly report the impi address
<capncrunch4me> is 2.0 more stable?
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: commissioning looks into the BMC and reports the IP address the BMC reports
<capncrunch4me> well, it will pull IP
<capncrunch4me> then it will release it
<capncrunch4me> so I see BMC pull IP, I can ping that ip
<capncrunch4me> then it stops responding
<capncrunch4me> this isnt non-standard hardware
<capncrunch4me> all HP general gear
<capncrunch4me> DL380s
<lamont> note that tcp6 means that it will accept connections from both ipv4 and ipv6
<g3> hey roaksoax can I use the cli to erase a node?
<g3> a node that is in the ready state that is
<g3> Still addressing that no writable disks issue
<roaksoax> g3: yes you can. You can do everything on the CLI
<mup> Bug #1657285 changed: [UI] When editing a commissioned interface, you need to do it twice for the changes to take effect. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657285>
<g3> roaksoax how do I do that?
<g3> maas erase NODE
<mup> Bug # changed: 1185164, 1304857, 1355813, 1462514
<mup> Bug #1660810 opened: Clicking on username doesn't take me to the user page until I complete or skip the first use page <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660810>
<mup> Bug #1660812 opened: Admins should be able to manage keys for other users <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660812>
<roaksoax> g3: maas <user> machine delete <system_id>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1394367, 1446916, 1449033, 1459889, 1459890
<mup> Bug #1660819 opened: [2.1.3] webUI slows down to a crawl during windows image create <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660819>
<g3> I'm thinking of erasing the disks on the node
<g3> So after poking through the code a bit. I think I tracked it down to line 122 in maasserver/storage_layout.py
<g3> As it thinkgs that there are no block_devices..
<g3> That or line 175 in maasserver/storage_layout.py where it asserts that the boot_partition_table.table_type is a GPT partiton table.
<g3> As when I use an ubuntu live cd it things that the partition table is MS_DOS?
<g3> So I'll go in under rescue mode to poke around some more
<roaksoax> ack
<g3> my thoughts exactly
<g3> Hmm yeah all of the partitions have a msdos Partition Table. Interesting
<g3> updatd the ticket
<g3> hmp
#maas 2017-02-01
<mup> Bug #1660858 opened: [2.2b1, UI] Cannot add a snippet via the UI <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660858>
<mup> Bug #1660859 opened: [2.2b1, UI] No error surface when adding a snippet <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660859>
<mup> Bug #1660860 opened: Deploying Ubuntu 14.04 LTS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660860>
<mup> Bug #1660863 opened: [2.2b1, UI] Can't select a node when adding a DHCP snippet node <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660863>
<mup> Bug #1660864 opened: [2.2b1, UI] Cannot add a package repository via the UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660864>
<mup> Bug #1660866 opened: [2.2b1, UI] No error surface when adding a Package Repository <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660866>
<g3> roaksoak. So I wiped MAAS and started over.... now it works
<mup> Bug #1660883 opened: Node failed to deploy, says to check installation log, but there isn't one <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660883>
<jlec_> morning
<jlec_> Is Maas and/or Canonical @ FOSDEM this weekend?
<jlec_> I repacked an ubuntu squashfs because I like to have python in the base image. How would I add it as a custom image?
<Sjlver> Hi,
<Sjlver> I'd like to ask for some helps with nodes that are stuck in commissioning. The nodes boot from PXE, request the commissioning image, and then boot that image and show an Ubuntu login prompt. After the prompt, nothing happens until commissioning times out after 20 minutes.
<Sjlver> I've already checked the system time; it is precise
<Sjlver> It also doesn't seem to be a network issue. If I boot the node in rescue mode, I can SSH into it from the master, and vice versa.
<Sjlver> Any more ideas how to debug this?
<mup> Bug #1661022 opened: [2.2beta1] artifact collection fails because of MAAS 2.2 API errors - TypeError: Incorrect padding <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661022>
<capncrunch4me_> we have been trying for 4 days to get MAAS to properly deploy a server
<capncrunch4me_> maas will work properly up and until it needs to deploy a node
<capncrunch4me_> then it will hang on installing
<capncrunch4me_> and say that the metadata is missing
<capncrunch4me_> this is a fresh maas build running stable
<pmatulis> capncrunch4me_, what actual version is it?
<capncrunch4me_> latest
<capncrunch4me_> i just did a stable load onto 16.04
<capncrunch4me_> 2.1.3+bzr5573
<capncrunch4me_> should I try with the “next” package?
<mup> Bug #1661037 changed: Cannot deploy Ubuntu 16.04 nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661037>
<capncrunch4me_> that is my bug
<mup> Bug #1661037 opened: Cannot deploy Ubuntu 16.04 nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661037>
<mup> Bug #1661037 changed: Cannot deploy Ubuntu 16.04 nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661037>
<pmatulis> capncrunch4me_, so you hit an already-reported bug
<capncrunch4me_> lucky me
<pmatulis> capncrunch4me_, consider adding your info
<capncrunch4me_> :) I opened the original one. For some reason I didnt think they were related
<pmatulis> ohh
<pmatulis> well, there is info missing. are you going to include it?
<capncrunch4me_> yes, I will update ticket
<pmatulis> ty
<capncrunch4me_> goint to try this in an lxd container to make iterations faster
<capncrunch4me_> should I try with “next"
<Sjlver> I might have found a reason for my commissioning problem. The following shows up in /var/log/maas/maas.log every 5 minutes:
<Sjlver> [warn] I/O error while syncing boot images. If this problem persists, verify network connectivity and disk usage.
<Sjlver> [warn] Finished importing boot images, the region does not have any boot images available.
<Sjlver> Any ideas how to debug/fix this?
<Sjlver> OK, problem solved. The solution is pretty interesting, so let me post it here for reference. A while ago, I configured the MAAS master to use https, and changed the maas_url in the configuration accordingly. In addition, I generated a valid SSL certificate, and changed /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/maas-http.conf to point to that certificate. So far so good, things worked.
<Sjlver> Now some MAAS update apparently, silently, overwrote /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/maas-http.conf and caused it to revert to the self-signed certificate.
<Sjlver> This causes nodes to silently fail to enlist or commission :(
<capncrunch4me_> pmatulis: updated ticket, the lastest version of MAAS is basically broken. You cant deploy a node
<capncrunch4me_> it will report and commission fine, just cant deploy
<capncrunch4me_> again, this is plain jane deployment of maas
<g3_> Anyone around?
<jwitko> Hey guys, under the list of supported operating systems Debian is not included.  Is this just because it should be obvious?  or does MAAS not support booting debian?
<roaksoax> jwitko: we haven't done to deploy debian
<roaksoax> don't work*
<roaksoax> but we could definitely support it
<g3_> roaksoax, SO I wiped / purged maas from the system and started over.
<g3_> it all works now
<g3_> Not sure what happened, but hopefully those logs in the ticket can help some?
<roaksoax> g3_: we will look into that
<roaksoax> g3_: thanks for putting them there
<roaksoax> g3_: tstrange insdeed but at least we can logs
<g3_> Is there an easy way to tag through the cli?
<g3_> maas admin node NODENAME tag=?
<g3> maas $PROFILE tag update-nodes $TAG_NAME add=$SYSTEM_ID
<g3> roaksoax I'm almost there! I have a slight interface/route/gateway issue
<g3> Any chance you're there and can chat for 5 minutes?
<g3> Two subnets S1 and S2. S1 is OOB management. S2 is open to the world.
<g3> if I just have S1 set in the interfaces, it works as expected, but can't talk to the internet
<g3> If I have S1 and S2 set, same thing.
<g3> If I change the default gateway to S2 (maas admin itnerfaces set-default-gateway sysid interfaceid) it then can't deploy as it can not connect to the maas server to pull cloud-init bits.
<g3> I think I need the default gateway set to S1, but a static route from S1 to S2's gateway with a metric?
#maas 2017-02-02
<g3> herp a derp
<shahaan> Hello, since upgrading to 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 500, GPT partitioning is causing MBR corruption leading to grub-rescue prompt upon booting, any ideas ??
<shahaan> Upon Booting the nodes and not mass-server...
<BlackDex> doesn't gpt remove the mbr with maas?
<BlackDex> or at least there shouldn't be mbr on the disk and only gpt?
<errr> is it possible to create a storage layout with multiple volume groups and multiple logical volumes in each group?
<miono> We're trying to install machines on different VLANs from the same MAAS-instance. But the only way we can get it to work is if we set the maas-url in the rackd-config and regiond-config to MaaS IP on that vlan. Isn't it possible for MaaS to install machines on different VLANs?
<pmatulis> miono, yes, it should be possible. is DHCP enabled on each? what errors do you get?
<BlackDex> oke, i have a strange problem, i have a custom maas image which i deploy, and sometimes it gets an ip after the last reboot, and sometimes it doesn't. I can put the network config to dhcp or static what i want, but it just doesn't. I don't have curtin or cloud-init installed in the image it self, but that worked before. it seems it broke somewhere around xmas.
<miono> pmatulis: Yeah, DHCP is enabled on both VLANs. The machines are booting over PXE and it seems to work, but during the enlistment-phase (iirc) they are trying to fetch stuff from the standard gateway. Which is not the maas_url.
<miono> pmatulis: Our example is like this: We have two VLANs, VLAN 100 and VLAN 200. If we set the maas-url to 10.42.100.2 we can install machines in VLAN100, but not those in VLAN200. And vice versa.
<pmatulis> miono, the nodes need a route to the internet for commissioning
<pmatulis> so check the gateway, routes, etc
<miono> pmatulis: They have that. But they are requesting maas on the wrong IP. They are basically sending a request to 10.42.200.1 instead of 10.42.200.2
<miono> pmatulis: I will try this again now to see exactly when the error happens and what it looks like.
<hachi> Hi
<hachi> After deploying some nodes with the LACP bond i found that the network interfaces that make up the bonding also got the settings of the LACP, like this:
<hachi> http://paste.openstack.org/show/597325/
<miono> hachi: Yeah, we're having that issue too.
<miono> hachi: But I haven't found a solution. Basically just decided to live with it, since they don't affect the bond itself.
<miono> hachi: Sorry, nvm, we're having a different issue.
<pmatulis> hachi, can you open an issue on it?
<hachi> miono and pmatulis thank you both.
<hachi> pmatulis do you mean filing a bug ?
<pmatulis> hachi, yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<hachi> OK i am going to do it now.
<miono> pmatulis: For some reason it's trying to make a request to a 169.254-address
<miono> pmatulis: (when it's trying to call home to MaaS)
<miono> pmatulis: And then it starts sending requests to it's standard GW
<miono> 10.42.200.1
<pmatulis> sounds like dhcp is not working well
<pmatulis> check the logs for the rackd (/var/log/maas/rackd.log?)
<pmatulis> also, in web UI, look in the Nodes page, 'controller' tab. are all elements/services ok (green)?
<miono> pmatulis: Checked the UI, everything is green there. And DHCP is enabled on vlan 200. If I go to the vlan-page for vlan200 I can see the host there. 10.42.200.10 (which is in the maas dhcp-range).
<miono> I can ping this address from the maas-machine too..
<miono> trying agian now, while tailing the rackd-log
<miono> it hangs for a while at "Starting Initial cloud-init job (metadata service crawler)
<miono> "
<miono> and then these requests for the wrong IP are shown on the screen of the node
<mup> Bug #1661203 opened: LACP bonding  resulted in uncorrect settings of the primary interfaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661203>
<miono> But since it succeeds with PXE-booting etc, I would guess that DHCP is in fact working as it should.
<miono> If I change the maas_url in both rackd.conf and regiond.conf to 10.42.200.2 instead of 10.42.100.2, everything works.
<BlackDex> miono: you need to dpkg-reconfigure maas-rack-controller and maas-region-controller and point the URL to the IP which is used for the DHCP of the enlisting
<BlackDex> that will trigger that IP to be used as default/backup for metadata stuff during boot
<miono> BlackDex: Well, that is basically what we are doing, but just not doing it through dpkg-reconfigure, instead just doing it straight in the config file and then restarting maas.
<BlackDex> that is good also, as long as the ip is the one of the dhcp used for pxe-boot :)
<miono> Well, it has to be, since the nodes I'm trying to enlist are on that vlan.
<pmatulis> hmm, sounds like you guys are saying you cannot implement dhcp on multiple subnets
<miono> pmatulis: Well, dhcp is obviously working, or they wouldn't PXE-boot.
<pmatulis> right ok
<pmatulis> miono, well, i suggest opening a bug
<miono> but I'm trying that dpkg-reconfigure thing now, since I suspect that thoes URLs maybe are propagated to the DB too.
<miono> Alright tried that, didn't work, have to bounce in to a meeting now. Thanks for your support!
<mup> Bug #1661214 opened: Dashboard/Nodes pages blank <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661214>
<Flint_> Hi everyone!
<Flint_> Guys, where is located the apache site configuration for the maas region controller?
<Flint_> does MAAS embedde its own webserver?
<Flint_> does MAAS embed its own webserver?
<Flint_> I can't find anything related to maas on the apache configuration or directories. Is MAAS using twisted to create a webserver that will provide the django dashboard?
<mup> Bug #1661254 opened: Auto-assignment of network interface tag based on LSHW/LLDP <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661254>
<Flint_> ping anyone?
<pmatulis> 'sup?
<errr> is it possible to create a storage layout with multiple volume groups and multiple logical volumes in each group?
<kiko> errr, I believe so -- does the UX limit you there today?
<errr> kiko: yes it does, and the docs are not clear on how one would do that
<roaksoax> errr: what's the difficulty. I just tested creating multiple volume groups with logical volumes without any issues
<roaksoax> ?
<errr> roaksoax: can you tell me how you did that?
<errr> roaksoax: Im not sure if it matters but I am on: MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)
<roaksoax> errr: so after I commissed a machine with 1 disk, I unmounted and removed all partitions
<roaksoax> errr: then 1 selected 'sda', created 2 partitions
<errr> Lets say I had 20 machines to do this to. Is there a way to do it once so I dont have to do it 20 times?
<roaksoax> errr: no, you cannot add "custom" storage layouts at the moment
<errr> where it could be applied as a layout like how LVM, or Flat is a layout I could have my own custom layout>'
<errr> ah
<errr> this sucks. because I actually have 3500 nodes to deploy
<roaksoax> errr: you can always script this. We normally do this by scripting these type of things
<errr> I guess Ill poke at the source and see what it would take to implement my wn custom layout
<errr> script it how?
<errr> llike once its been commissed I would execute some cli like script to apply these changes to each node?
<errr> ideally I would want to have 5 layouts, then be able to apply said layout to a node based on a tag.
<errr> and Id like it to be hands off so it could just happen as automatically as possible
<errr> in my case I have 5 machine types and each one needs a custom storage layout based on what that machine does
<roaksoax> errr: yeah you could scriipt it with the CLI
<mup> Bug #1661203 changed: LACP bonding  resulted in uncorrect settings of the primary interfaces <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661203>
<mup> Bug #1661427 opened: [2.1.3] Adding a tag from the Web UI sometimes deletes entire list of tags for Server during Save <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661427>
<mup> Bug #1661440 opened: [2.1.3] Adding a new tag from WebUI fails after trying to add same new tag to different server <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661440>
#maas 2017-02-03
<mup> Bug #1661445 opened: Asked MAAS for a windows machine, but that failed due to missing drivers in windows <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661445>
<shahaan> Hello, since upgrading to 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 500, GPT partitioning is causing MBR corruption leading to grub-rescue prompt upon booting, any ideas ??
<roaksoax> shahaan: did you upgrade curtin too ?
<roaksoax> shahaan: maas has not made any changes to GPT in 2.1.3 or to storage, but maybe curtin has which is breaking
<thiagolib> Hi does anyone know where I can find a guide to deploy ubuntu cloud 16.04.
<mup> Bug #1661579 opened: Adding devices from discovery listing is opaque <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661579>
<mup> Bug #1661581 opened: "Parent" should be demoted in "Add device from discovery" form <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661581>
<mup> Bug #1661583 opened: Importing HTML documentation into the codebase <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661583>
<mup> Bug #1661591 opened: [UX] Remove filter feedback from search bar in machine listing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661591>
<mup> Bug #1655176 changed: [2.1.2]  Power state could not be queried: Could not connect to BMC.  Check BMC configuration and try again. <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655176>
<mup> Bug #1655981 changed: removing rack controller from region controller doesn't remove it from maas db <4010> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655981>
<roaksoax> /quer/win 4
<mup> Bug #1660179 changed: [2.1.2] A number of servers fails Deployment following PXE local boot at around same time <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660179>
<mup> Bug #1660179 opened: [2.1.2] A number of servers fails Deployment following PXE local boot at around same time <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660179>
<mup> Bug #1661203 opened: [2.1+] Cannot create a bridge on an interface that also has VLAN interfaces <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661203>
<mup> Bug #1652301 changed: [Device Discovery] In the device listing the chevron intended to open the row is not discoverable <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652301>
<mup> Bug #1661445 changed: Asked MAAS for a windows machine, but that failed due to missing drivers in windows <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661445>
<mup> Bug #1661662 opened: ImportError: cannot import name 'Origin' with Django 1.10 <django1.10> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661662>
<mup> Bug #1661672 opened: [2.1] When you can't access rescue mode, it doesn't show message why <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661672>
<mimizone> hi all.
<mimizone> how can I modify the enlisting image to add a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ . I need a specific config so the reboot works properly on my hardware. Same question for adding this file in the ubuntu installation.
<kiko> mimizone, what is the module, incidentally?
<kiko> mimizone, I don't know if you can specify preseeds for the ephemeral impact -- roaksoax?
<mimizone> mei-me.conf
<kiko> aha
<mimizone> I need this 'options mei-me disable_msi=1'
<kiko> mimizone, what hardware is this?
<mimizone> for the Open Compute old hardware we have
<kiko> mimizone, interesting, I have the same hack on a pair of supermicro avoton nodes I have; MAAS hangs when booting them otherwise
<kiko> but IIRC I just hacked the ephemeral image
<kiko> which isn't the right way to handle this
<mimizone> where is that image?
<mimizone> I would be ok just adding a file inthere...
<kiko> dig around /var/lib/maas/, I would assume images and then the current directory under it, but my rack is offline
<mimizone> I am right in there now
<mimizone> I am running MAAS 2.1.3 if it matters
<kiko> it shouldn't
<kiko> mpontillo, ltrager: are either of you around to see what mimizone has to say?
<kiko> mimizone, https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html
<mimizone> kiko: I see the section on the ephemeral image, thanks
<kiko> mimizone, also, see the backdoor FAQ here https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html
<kiko> err
<kiko> here: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/troubleshoot-faq
<kiko> you should be able to crib from that
<kiko> sorry, Friday afternoons are a bit slow here
<mimizone> kiko: I'll look into it. Thanks again.
<kiko> sure thing -- I'm out for a bit but just write and I'll see it when I'm back
<ltrager> mimizone, kiko: You should be able to create a tag which will add the option to the kernel parameters list - http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/api.html#tag
<mimizone> can all nodes in a zone be automatically tagged?
<roaksoax> mimizone: you can add global kernel parameters, or you can add per node kernel parameters as above
<mimizone> roaksoax: thanks.
#maas 2017-02-04
<mup> Bug #1647315 changed: MAAS CLI outputs to stdout even when there is an error <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647315>
<mup> Bug #1661869 opened: maas install fails inside of a 16.04 lxd container due to avahi problems <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <avahi (Ubuntu):New> <lxd (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661869>
<mup> Bug #1661877 opened: hostnames cannot contain underscore <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661877>
<mup> Bug #1661879 opened: specify static ip address when taking ownership of device <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661879>
<mup> Bug #1661880 opened: specify static ip address when taking ownership of device <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661880>
<mup> Bug #1661877 changed: hostnames cannot contain underscore <maas-at-home> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661877>
<tonyr> Howdy folks - Newbie MaaS'er here.  Is there a last-mile resource for spining up generated windows images?  We've felt our way through with http://wiki.cloudbase.it/maas among other docs, and got a few boot resources uploaded but the final bits-to-disk deploy segment is a bit opaque.
<tonyr> For the moment it seems that we're blocked getting the generated images to agree to sync to the region- but we're not clear on the underlying workflow
<tonyr> er, rack*
#maas 2017-02-05
<sutha> help
<sutha> new to maas
<sutha> can i load mass environement in labx
<mmxe_> Hi
<mmxe_> My commissioning is failing with the following errors
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node [CLOUDINIT] util.py[DEBUG]: cloud-init mode 'modules' took 121.647 seconds (121.65) Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node [CLOUDINIT] handlers.py[DEBUG]: finish: modules-final: FAIL: running modules for final Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node cloud-init[1784]: ci-info: no authorized ssh keys fingerprints found for user ubuntu. Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node cloud-init[1784]: Cloud-init v. 0.7.8 f
<mmxe_> Hmm. bad formatting
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node [CLOUDINIT] util.py[DEBUG]: cloud-init mode 'modules' took 121.647 seconds (121.65)
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node [CLOUDINIT] handlers.py[DEBUG]: finish: modules-final: FAIL: running modules for final
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node cloud-init[1784]: ci-info: no authorized ssh keys fingerprints found for user ubuntu.
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node cloud-init[1784]: Cloud-init v. 0.7.8 finished at Sat, 04 Feb 2017 09:12:24 +0000. Datasource DataSourceMAAS [http://10.10.3.3:5240/MAAS/metadata/enlist].  Up 158.12 seconds
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node systemd[1]: cloud-final.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node systemd[1]: Failed to start Execute cloud user/final scripts.
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node systemd[1]: cloud-final.service: Unit entered failed state.
<mmxe_> Feb  4 09:12:24 maas-enlisting-node systemd[1]: cloud-final.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<mmxe_> .
<mmxe_> .
<mmxe_> My MAAS user account has two ssh keys so according to the docs, those keys should be copied into the .ssh/authorized_keys file on the nodes
<mmxe_> My MAAS install: Ubuntu 16.04.01 -> MAAS Version: 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<mmxe_> ?
<pmatulis> mmxe_, did the node commission properly?
<mup> Bug #1661969 opened: dashboard should have a discover-devices link or button <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661969>
<mup> Bug #1661969 changed: dashboard should have a discover-devices link or button <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661969>
<mup> Bug #1661969 opened: dashboard should have a discover-devices link or button <maas-at-home> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661969>
#maas 2018-01-29
<godlabs> evening
<mup> Bug #1735129 changed: maasserver error: constaints not ignored <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735129>
<mup> Bug #1745778 changed: [MAAS, DNS] While adding device, same name on different domain throws "hostname already exists" error <juju:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745778>
<mup> Bug #1739761 opened: Unable to deploy Precise on MaaS 2.3.0 (6434) <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.3:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739761>
<mup> Bug #1739761 changed: Unable to deploy Precise on MaaS 2.3.0 (6434) <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.3:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739761>
<mup> Bug #1739761 opened: Unable to deploy Precise on MaaS 2.3.0 (6434) <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.3:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739761>
#maas 2018-01-30
<Karunamon> Heya - anyone encountered a problem where a machine will PXE boot, get to the initrd step, and then immediately reboot?
<Karunamon> my machine isn't being commissioned because it's insta-rebooting immediately after initrd loads
<Karunamon> seems to have something to do with the minimal kernel setting. The quick reboot happens if I leave it set to "no minimal kernel". Xenial hwe-16.04 causes a hang after initrd, ga-16.04 will at least boot
<Karunamon> problem is, it's something specific to this netbook kernel, because I have identical hardware running 16.04 HWE
<Karunamon> *netboot, even
<roaksoax> Karunamon: htat probably means you have a wrong kernel set in the minimum kernel for the machine
<roaksoax> Karunamon: check the machine configuration, and go to the minimum kernel setting
<roaksoax> Karunamon: and change that to something else
<xygnal> mpontillo: please y
<xygnal> update 1744765
<xygnal> posted a question
<mpontillo> xygnal: replied on the bug. wish I had a better answer for you
#maas 2018-01-31
<mup> Bug #1727090 changed: maas should let you configure a node's interface different from how maas' interfaces are configured <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727090>
<mup> Bug #1727387 changed: [2.3beta3, UI] Network discovery - Virtual scrolling with expanded table row jumps back to expanded row <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727387>
<mup> Bug #1730977 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] When removing a Volume group and RAIDs the menu item says remove disk which might be confusing  <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730977>
<catbus> roaksoax: Hi, is it still true that "The 'Facebook's Wedge' OpenBMC power driver is considered experimental at this time." for MAAS 2.3? https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.3/en/nodes-power-types
<mbeierl> Does MaaS have an event bus like Ironic? https://docs.openstack.org/ironic/pike/admin/notifications.html
<roaksoax> catbus: sorta yeah, we dont actiavely main it
<catbus> ok.
<catbus> thanks.
<roaksoax> mbeierl: maas doesn't do push notification, but it does have an 'events' endpoint where all messages of a machine are set
<mbeierl> roaksoax: where can I see info on that?
<mbeierl> roaksoax: nvm: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/api
<mbeierl> got it, thanks!!
<ejat> any way to troubleshoot @ debug why maas cant connect to virsh ?
<idrac_headache> Hi all, I'm having an issue during commissioning.  MaaS powers down the Dell server but then fails to power them on again.
<idrac_headache> I have checked that attached media is auto attached and ipmi over lan is enabled.
<mup> Bug #1746610 opened: ReferenceError: $scope is not defined when viewing "Power" tab of pod <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746610>
<mpontillo> ejat: you could use `sudo` switch to the `maas` user and do something like `virsh -c qemu+ssh://$HOST/system` to see if it works
<mpontillo> ejat: might need to give `maas` a shell first though
#maas 2018-02-01
<eriklonroth> Hello, I'm taking my first steps in a real MAAS setup and got stuck at enlisting my nodes. What is the most default procedure to enlist a node in MAAS? As of today, I seem to hit an error in the final stage of cloud-init.  "Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come!". The nodes fetches the PXE image and is now also reachable on the network at the same vlan/subnet as my region and rack
<eriklonroth> controller.  https://pasteboard.co/H5BL9bp.png   What am I doing wrong?
<eriklonroth> Do I have to go through the "Nodes" -> "Add machine" and enter the MAC addresses of my nodes?
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: that looks like your machines dont have access
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: to the metadata
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: ensure that /etc/maas/rackd.conf has maas_url pointing to the IP of the region that the machines can access to
<eriklonroth> I think I might have hot something like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1665680
<eriklonroth> hit*
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: did you ensure that /etc/maas/rackd.conf maas_url points to the IP address of the machines can access to ?
<eriklonroth> I have 2 interfaces where one is public 138.106.9.174 and the other local/private 10.6.5.1
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: the error on the screenshot looks to me that it is misconfigured
<eriklonroth> Currently, the 138.106.9.174 is in both  /etc/maas/rackd.conf  and  /etc/maas/regiond.conf
<eriklonroth> The interface dhcp is on is 10.6.5.0
<roaksoax> i bet
<roaksoax> ok
<roaksoax> so that's the bug
<eriklonroth> Should I set rackd.conf to 10.6.5.1 ?
<roaksoax> the amchine is trying to access 138.106.9.174
<roaksoax> from the 10.6.5.x
<roaksoax> and it cannot reach it
<roaksoax> so you need to change rackd.conf to point to itself on the IP the deploying machiens can access to
<eriklonroth> OK, regiond can stay the same 138.106.9.174 ?
<eriklonroth> Do I need to restart any services after that config change? ?
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: only rackd.conf should really be the one needed to be changed
<roaksoax> yes, sudo service maas-rackd restart
<eriklonroth> It worked!
<eriklonroth> I'm commissioning the server as it should. Thanx for assisting me!
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: cool
<kiko> excellent
<mup> Bug #1746760 opened: feature: MAAS to collect curtin error_tarfile in post_files curtin config <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746760>
<mup> Bug #1746760 changed: feature: MAAS to collect curtin error_tarfile in post_files curtin config <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746760>
<mup> Bug #1746760 opened: feature: MAAS to collect curtin error_tarfile in post_files curtin config <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746760>
<mpontillo> xygnal: replied on your bug with an idea for testing
<mpontillo> xygnal: even though network discovery is disabled, it is still maintaining historical data which could be removed
<xygnal> wiped that now
<mpontillo> xygnal: thanks
<xygnal> attached ss of one of the larger payloads
<xygnal> not sure what its doing
<mpontillo> xygnal: so clearing the discovery data didn't help?
<Phill93_> Hi
<Phill93_> is it possible to set the default domain for new nodes?
<mpontillo> Phill93_: currently the only way is to use the API to rename the default domain to what you want
<mpontillo> Phill93_: that is, you can use the `maas` command (it's a front-end to the API)
<Phill93_> ok a rename is a good idea
<mpontillo> roaksoax: updated citibank doc with a few words on archive mirroring
<mpontillo> roaksoax: I think I'll leave it at that. they didn't really take action on our comments though. I feel we've reviewed, revised, and given our input at this point
 * mpontillo -> lunch
<Phill93_> thank you mpontillo that worked
<Phill93_> bye
<mup> Bug #1746817 opened: Failed Commissioning smartctl-validate <commisioning> <hardwaretest> <smartctl-validates> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746817>
<mup> Bug #1746831 opened: [2.3, 2.4] Error on node storage section not surface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746831>
<mup> Bug #1746831 changed: [2.3, 2.4] Error on node storage section not surface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746831>
<mup> Bug #1746831 opened: [2.3, 2.4] Error on node storage section not surface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746831>
#maas 2018-02-02
<klj1218> can only an admin user compose a new machine within a pod?
<klj1218> I'm running 2.3.0 and just created a Virsh (KVM) Pod, I was hoping that I would be able to let non-admin users compose machines... but it looks like only admin users are allowed... does this sounds accurate?
<mup> Bug #1746980 opened: storage /disk not showing  node change status commising to testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746980>
<mup> Bug #1746980 changed: storage /disk not showing  node change status commising to testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746980>
<mup> Bug #1746980 opened: storage /disk not showing  node change status commising to testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746980>
<mup> Bug #1678362 opened: Support ZFS root and/or ZFS only installs <curtin:In Progress by raharper> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678362>
<ejat> hi ..
<ejat> i use openstack-telemetry charms .. 2 services got problem (mongodb & neutron-gateway)  .. juju status output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26506527/
<ejat> mongodb log output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26506520/
<ejat> neutron-gateway: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26506512/
<roaksoax> ejat: maybe #ubuntu-server is the best place for openstack issues ?
<ejat> ok noted roaksoax .. sorry
<klj1218> I asked earlier and didn't see a response, so I'll try again
<klj1218> can only an admin user compose a new machine within a pod?
<klj1218> I'm running 2.3.0 and just created a Virsh (KVM) Pod, I was hoping that I would be able to let non-admin users compose machines... but it looks like only admin users are allowed... does this sounds accurate?
<rora> Where's the TFTP root dir?
<rora> /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current?
<roaksoax> rora: there's no tftproot dir
<roaksoax> klj1218: uhmmm let me investigate
<roaksoax> rora: well, there is and there's not
<roaksoax> rora: the config is provided dynamically
<klj1218> roaksoax : thanks
<roaksoax> klj1218: ha! just saw your email too
<klj1218> roaksoax: :-)
<roaksoax> klj1218: ok, are you doing this via the UI?, or API ?
<klj1218> UI ... just tested with admin user via cli, was going to test non-admin user via cli
<roaksoax> klj1218: so a normal user cannot *compose*
<roaksoax> klj1218: but it *can* allocate
<roaksoax> klj1218: composition doesn't mean ownership
<klj1218> roaksoax: ok, from UI or CLI
<roaksoax> but allocation does
<roaksoax> klj1218: cli
<roaksoax> e.g. maas normal machines allocate cpu_count=4 mem=4096
<roaksoax> that would work
<roaksoax> maas normal pod compose <pod_id> <....> # this won't work
<roaksoax> so, it seems the reason we did that is because "compose" (manual composition) doens't imply ownership, where as 'allocation' does
<mup> Bug #1747080 opened: commissioning fails during 00-maas-01-lshw <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747080>
<roaksoax> klj1218: but it seems that the problme with that, is that here';s no UI compatible way to do so
<klj1218> roaksoax: but you cant allocate from a POD using the CLI correct?
<roaksoax> klj1218: yes you can
<klj1218> roaksoax: ok, going to search for the CLI reference for that now
<roaksoax> klj1218: maas test machines allocate pod=pure-goat cpu_count=X mem=Y
<roaksoax> klj1218: maas test machines allocate pod=pure-goat cpu_count=X mem=Y # this would work
<roaksoax> klj1218: maas test pod compose <pod_id> # this wont work
<klj1218> roaksoax: ok, yeah that will just allocate on the the already created machines
<klj1218> roaksoax: so i still have to first "compose" the machines, then I can turn it over to a non-admin user to allocate/deploy
<roaksoax> klj1218: not necessarily
<roaksoax> klj1218:  maas test machines allocate pod_type=kvm
<klj1218> roaksoax: I just did this: maas klj machines allocate pod=dev01 cpu_count=4 mem=16384
<roaksoax> err
<klj1218> roaksoax: this allocated one of the systems that I had already composed from the Pod
<klj1218> roaksoax: it didn't create a new machine and allocate it to the klj non-admin user
<roaksoax> klj1218: that's correct 'allocation' will always first look for what you currently have depending on the constraints that you pass
<roaksoax> if you don't find anything, it will atomatically compose a machine
<klj1218> roaksoax: ok, yup I just tried to allocate a machine with 8 vpus and it did indeed create a new machine
<roaksoax> klj1218: ok, that said, is there any specific requirement that would want you to have this via the UI ?
<klj1218> roaksoax: I'm just trying to turn over ownership of a Pod to some users who don't have admin rights... I don't really want to give them admin rights, so if I only stick to the UI that means I have to pre-compose the machines before they can allocate/deploy them
<klj1218> roaksoax: but with the CLI, I can now just turn over the Pod to them and they can allocate from it
<roaksoax> klj1218: ok, great, you are unblocked then
<klj1218> roaksoax: for the users I'm working with the CLI should be fine
<roaksoax> i'll chat internally to see if we should allow "composing" more specifically though
<klj1218> roaksoax: yes, I can move forward with this
<klj1218> roaksoax: or at lest show the "allocate" action for non-admin users on the Pod screen
<klj1218> roaksoax: currently for non-admin users there isn't any "take action" drop down list
<roaksoax> yeah
<klj1218> roaksoax: thanks for the help
<roaksoax> no worries, glad I could help.
<mup> Bug #1747084 opened: [2.3, UI, pod] No way to 'allocate' a from a pod via UI for normal users <pod> <pods> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747084>
#maas 2018-02-03
<rora> roaksoax: There's no TFTP root dir?  Where does the daemon look for a file when a client requests it?
<roaksoax> rora: the "root" dir is indded in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/ but that's just for bootloaders
<roaksoax> rora: maas doesn't store pxe files there
<roaksoax> maas auto-generates files per node
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  xlsytwquah: narindergupta Calvin` Tyrantelf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  rhrvvikcr: exodusftw marlinc LongyanG ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  csjtsbcvcn: zerick axw smgoller- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  tnnbmja: iatrou sbeattie exodusftw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  lfjcryhvxj: higgins ejsf mup ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  wgyrhj: kukacz ahasenack ltrager ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ghwyeudk: junaidali arosales Calvin` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  hhcotwlyw: wililupy arosales icey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  lzadtj: BjornT narindergupta eriklonroth ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  qemtapmv: Guest48853 cargonza cnf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ydddu: alexlist BjornT kdavyd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  kaylj: bdx Tyrantelf MeltedLux ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  xuzuxu: icey Calvin` Tyrantelf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  eehknxd: BjornT exodusftw mup ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  dsaftvucyz: mup godlabs heckles1000 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  waigbfkg: zeestrat JoeJulian Guest48853 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  kzgwjmv: iatrou ionutbalutoiu smgoller- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  kswupgwx: roaksoax ahasenack kwmonroe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ipxthq: mup garym_ [Kid] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  frkhbbkw: klj1218 v92 zerick ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  pxmpdygoy: alexlist ionutbalutoiu narindergupta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<FruitView142> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  wlmztwrzj: hazmat marcoceppi zherlock ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<jay___> Hello, I have set up a test environment on a laptop following instructions on https://maas.io/install .  When I try to boot other laptop in the same network pxe worked fine but it keeps getting cloud init fails... did I miss something?
<Phill93> Hi
<Phill93> i have a strange problem with my maas installation, every time i start the test memtest on a machine it fails after some time with the message timeout
<roaksoax> jay___: its probably becuase the machine cannot reach to #maas
<jay___> the machine got IP from maas but it cannot reach it?
<jay___> @roaksoax
<roaksoax> jay___: maas tells cloud-init which IP to contact for it go gather its metadata
<roaksoax> when the machine pxe boots it gets an ip ffrom dhcp
<roaksoax> and dhcp tells it where maas it
<roaksoax> is*
<roaksoax> but only to the pxe process
<roaksoax> and for network config
<roaksoax> but it doesn't tell cloud-init where to get the metadata
#maas 2018-02-04
<roaksoax> jay___: so you can configure /etc/maas/rackd.conf instead of localhost put the IP address of itself on the internal network
<jay___> I see
<jay___> change maas_url: http://localhost:5240/MAAS into http://myip:54220/maas
<roaksoax> http://<your-local-ip-that-machines-can-access-to>:5240/MAAS
<jay___> * http://myip:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> indeed
<jay___> thx a lot
<roaksoax> jay___: btw.. what's the version of maas you using ?
<jay___> 2.3 maybe
<jay___> yes, 2.3
<jay___> MAAS version: 2.3.0 (6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)
<roaksoax> jay___: when rackd.conf is localhost, maas should try to autodetect that so you wouldnt' have to configure rackd.conf
<roaksoax> but we fixed a bug related to that and will be in 2.3.1
<jay___> thx again, that would be so helpful for beginners like me
<jay___> instead of shutdown, I am getting cloud-init [1166]: + sleep in 10
<jay___> @roaksoax still up?
<jay___> roaksoax: still up?
<jay___> roaksoax: one suggestion though: It shuts down too fast at failures. maybe there should be a error page and shutdown after 30s or anykey
<mup> Bug # changed: 1712678, 1730955, 1731009, 1734077
#maas 2020-01-28
<mup> Bug #1861047 opened: /dhcp-snippets/ is broken via API <api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861047>
<mup> Bug #1860866 opened: can't install MAAS 2.6 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860866>
<mup> Bug #1860866 changed: can't install MAAS 2.6 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860866>
<mup> Bug #1860866 opened: can't install MAAS 2.6 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860866>
<mup> Bug #1860866 changed: can't install MAAS 2.6 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860866>
<mup> Bug #1860866 opened: can't install MAAS 2.6 <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860866>
<mup> Bug #1861096 opened: [FFe] FFe for 20.04 snap transition <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861096>
<mup> Bug #1861096 changed: [FFe] FFe for 20.04 snap transition <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861096>
<mup> Bug #1861096 opened: [FFe] FFe for 20.04 snap transition <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861096>
<mup> Bug #1860866 changed: can't install MAAS 2.6 <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860866>
#maas 2020-01-31
<mup> Bug #1861477 opened: [2.7] Regression: Commissioning data does contain block device information <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861477>
<mup> Bug #1861477 changed: [2.7] Regression: Commissioning data does contain block device information <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861477>
<mup> Bug #1861477 opened: [2.7] Regression: Commissioning data does contain block device information <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861477>
<mup> Bug #1861477 changed: [2.7] Regression: Commissioning data does contain block device information <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861477>
<mup> Bug #1861477 opened: [2.7] Regression: Commissioning data does contain block device information <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861477>
#maas 2020-02-01
<mup> Bug #1861543 opened: Nodes list page does not show node action errors <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861543>
